# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Kritik Buat Majalah Kois

## klbid

Saya ingin memberi kritik dan saran buat majalah kois. Saya ambil contoh kasus dalam hal ini yaitu majalah no.14.


 1. Harga majalah mahal
Majalah kois dibandingkan dengan majalah hobies lainnya ternyata cukup mahal seperti dalam tabel. Apalagi dibandingkan majalah umum seperti  marie claire dan elle yang sangat tebal halamannya. Untuk edisi menjelang tahun baru, hampir semua majalah memberikan bonus misalnya kalender, notes, agenda, cd dll tetapi kois tidak ada.


 No Majalah Harga 
1 Garden  : 30 ribu
2 Panorama: 35 ribu 
3 Indo dog: 30 ribu 
4 Trubus : 30 ribu 
5 Mancing : 35,5 ribu 
6 Orchids : 30 ribu 
7 Sedap : 32,5 ribu
8 B&R Community: 25 ribu 
9 Trobos : 18 ribu 
10 Auto bild : 30 ribu
11 Oto sport : 22,5 ribu
12 Marie claire: 36 ribu
13 Elle   : 38 ribu

 2. Banyak Iklan
jumlah total halaman = 100 (termasuk cover depan dan belakang)
iklan komersial = 22 hal
iklan internal = 4 hal
cover, daftar isi dan sejenisnya = 3 hal
agenda, tanya jawab, klub dan sejenisnya = 5 hal
judul artikel = 8 hal
artikel = 58 hal
Perbandingan iklan terhadap artikel yaitu (22+4):58x100% = 44,8%

 3. Banyak halaman kosong
Pengerjaan tata letak lay out yang tidak baik menyebabkan banyaknya halaman atau space yang kosong sehingga tampak adanya pemborosan halaman. Contoh pada halaman 44 dan 45 yang masing-masing menunjukkan setengah halaman kosong. Bila dikerjakan dengan optimal maka bisa diperoleh 7 halaman yang kosong dari seluruh artikel. 
Jadi jumlah artikel sebenarnya 58-7=51 halaman.
Perbandingan iklan terhadap artikel setelah optimalisasi yaitu (22+4):51x100 %=50,9%

4. Redaksi dan pengurus majalah ikut lomba dan quiz.
Terdapat 4 nama pengurus yang memenangkan hadiah dari suatu lomba atau quiz atau sejenisnya berupa kaos (halaman 13) dan pompa (halaman 83).
Pada umumnya bila ada lomba, quis atau undian berhadiah maka penyelenggara dan partner kerjasamanya serta karyawannya
tidak boleh mengikutinya.

5. Banyak salah tulis
Terdapat kesalahan tulis misalnya,
Halaman 5, tertulis= berkapasitas di 75 ton. Seharusnya= berkapasitas 75 ton.
Halaman 8, tertulis= prilaku. Seharusnya= perilaku.
Halaman 9, tertulis= merapihkan. Seharusnya= merapikan.
Halaman 10, pada daftar isi tertulis hal 33 point adding.... Seharusnya hal 32.
Halaman 10, pada daftar isi tertulis hal 41 dissolve this... Seharusnya hal 40.
Halaman 10, pada daftar isi tertulis hal 47 garam antara.... Seharusnya hal 46.
Dll.

6. Semua judul artikel menggunakan 1 halaman penuh.
Ada 8 halaman yang terkesan pemborosan halaman.

7. Beberapa foto yang kurang bagus dengan resolusi rendah atau di stretch (foto kecil yg diperbesar) misal halaman 46.

8. Penggunaan foto yang sama kembar (hal 44 dan hal 45).

Saran:
-Harga majalah bisa turun, kurang lebih menjadi 30 ribu
-Iklan jangan banyak-banyak
-Jangan ada halaman kosong
-Redaksi dan pengurus majalah dilarang ikut lomba dan quiz
-Koreksi tulisan sebelum terbit
-Judul artikel tidak perlu menggunakan 1 halaman penuh
-Sebaiknya foto yg kurang bagus tidak digunakan
-Sebaiknya tidak menggunakan foto yang sama kembar

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Iya....kebanyaken Iklan.....!!!!!!!

----------


## Teja Utama

Sebuah pengamatan yang luarbiasa teliti. Dalam ukurannya yang sekarang, saya percaya Koi-s bisa lebih akomodatif terhadap kritik semacam ini. Semoga.

----------


## grinkz01

> Saya ingin memberi kritik dan saran buat majalah kois. Saya ambil contoh kasus dalam hal ini yaitu majalah no.14.
> 
> 
>  1. Harga majalah mahal
> Majalah kois dibandingkan dengan majalah hobies lainnya ternyata cukup mahal seperti dalam tabel. Apalagi dibandingkan majalah umum seperti  marie claire dan elle yang sangat tebal halamannya. Untuk edisi menjelang tahun baru, hampir semua majalah memberikan bonus misalnya kalender, notes, agenda, cd dll tetapi kois tidak ada.


Mahal dan murah itu sangat relatif (mau 40rb, 20rb, 10rb, pasti tetap saja ada pro kontra, tapi saya pribadi sbg end-user ya mendukung kalo harga bisa diturunkan lagi  :Love:  tapi jangan mengurangi kualitas bahan / ulasan ya ? :Eyebrows: 




> No Majalah Harga 
> 1 Garden  : 30 ribu
> 2 Panorama: 35 ribu 
> 3 Indo dog: 30 ribu 
> 4 Trubus : 30 ribu 
> 5 Mancing : 35,5 ribu 
> 6 Orchids : 30 ribu 
> 7 Sedap : 32,5 ribu
> 8 B&R Community: 25 ribu 
> ...


 majalah2 diatas beda bahan kertasnya, menurut saya, Koi's lebih bagus kertasnya (lebih tebal).

 2. Banyak Iklan
jumlah total halaman = 100 (termasuk cover depan dan belakang)
iklan komersial = 22 hal
iklan internal = 4 hal
cover, daftar isi dan sejenisnya = 3 hal
agenda, tanya jawab, klub dan sejenisnya = 5 hal
judul artikel = 8 hal
artikel = 58 hal
Perbandingan iklan terhadap artikel yaitu (22+4):58x100% = 44,8%




> iklan kan sumber dana majalah, nanti kalau iklannya dikurangin, yang nombokin siapa dong bro ? Btw saya sependapat dgn saran bro klbid utk efisiensi lay-out sebisa mungkin


 



> 4. Redaksi dan pengurus majalah ikut lomba dan quiz.
> Terdapat 4 nama pengurus yang memenangkan hadiah dari suatu lomba atau quiz atau sejenisnya berupa kaos (halaman 13) dan pompa (halaman 83).
> Pada umumnya bila ada lomba, quis atau undian berhadiah maka penyelenggara dan partner kerjasamanya serta karyawannya
> tidak boleh mengikutinya.


 setuju, sebaiknya anggota redaksi tdk ikut.





> 5. Banyak salah tulis
> Terdapat kesalahan tulis misalnya,
> Halaman 5, tertulis= berkapasitas di 75 ton. Seharusnya= berkapasitas 75 ton.
> Halaman 8, tertulis= prilaku. Seharusnya= perilaku.
> Halaman 9, tertulis= merapihkan. Seharusnya= merapikan.
> Halaman 10, pada daftar isi tertulis hal 33 point adding.... Seharusnya hal 32.
> Halaman 10, pada daftar isi tertulis hal 41 dissolve this... Seharusnya hal 40.
> Halaman 10, pada daftar isi tertulis hal 47 garam antara.... Seharusnya hal 46.
> Dll.


 memang saya rasakan ada bbrp salah ketik / tulis, semoga bisa di-improve lagi

----------


## Kaibutsu

> Saya ingin memberi kritik dan saran buat majalah kois. Saya ambil contoh kasus dalam hal ini yaitu majalah no.14.
> 
> 
>  1. Harga majalah mahal
> Majalah kois dibandingkan dengan majalah hobies lainnya ternyata cukup mahal seperti dalam tabel. Apalagi dibandingkan majalah umum seperti  marie claire dan elle yang sangat tebal halamannya. Untuk edisi menjelang tahun baru, hampir semua majalah memberikan bonus misalnya kalender, notes, agenda, cd dll tetapi kois tidak ada.
> 
> 
>  No Majalah Harga 
> 1 Garden  : 30 ribu
> ...


maju terus koi magazine

----------


## bleach

Mengenai harga pribadi saya rasa oke. Setuju dengan efficiency space yang bisa ditingkatkan, dan juga memang lumayan banyak typos atau salah referensi gambar, mungkin perlu lebih banyak proof read.

----------


## agent23

Kalo iklan yang ada gambar ikanx juara menurut saya gpp, soalnya biar bisa lihat ikan2x juara juga =)
Kalo Harga bukannya join membership KOIs dapet free majalah 6 edisi (1tahun), tapi ini relatif sih menurut orang bisa beda2x. kalo bisa turun sih seneng2 aja =)

Buat saya yang paling menggangu adalah bbrp typo dan kualitas gambar yang jelek (foto yang berkualitas rendah lalu di stretch jadi besar).
Kalo masalah banyaknya iklan sih itu adalah sumber pendapatan dari majalah si, jadi saya no comment.

Sekian input dari saya.
Salam,

----------


## Abu Dzikry

dalam urusan bonus kois termasuk pelit.. dulu pernah kalender tempel,kalender duduk dan terakhir stiker ( stikernya ga keren )

----------


## beclge

kritik membangun nih..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Klbid, beli majalah ya yg banyak dong, Ntar kalau oplahnya naik, harga pasti bisa turun. He3

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear All,

  Setelah beberapa moderator disini terkena sempritan om klbid, nampaknya tinggal tunggu waktunya saja giliran team KOI-S Magazine merasakan hal yang sama. Sehubungan dengan itu perkenankan saya atas nama Team KOI-S Magazine dengan segala keterbatasan yang ada menjawab berbagai masukan dari Yang Terhormat om Klbid.




> Saya ingin memberi kritik dan saran buat majalah kois. Saya ambil contoh kasus dalam hal ini yaitu majalah no.14.


Saya menghargai upaya untuk mengambil salah satu contoh kasus, tetapi untuk memberikan masukan yang demikian keras seperti sebaiknya menggunakan setidaknya enam edisi secara acak. Saya tidak tahu apakah sampel ini diambil secara acak atau kebetulan saja edisi ini yang dimiliki om klbid, tetapi baiklah kita berpikiran baik saja bahwa memang om klbid menggunakan edisi ini sebagai sampel karena ini adalah edisi yang terbaik dalam berbagai aspek.




> 1. Harga majalah mahal
> Majalah kois dibandingkan dengan majalah hobies lainnya ternyata cukup mahal seperti dalam tabel. Apalagi dibandingkan majalah umum seperti marie claire dan elle yang sangat tebal halamannya. Untuk edisi menjelang tahun baru, hampir semua majalah memberikan bonus misalnya kalender, notes, agenda, cd dll tetapi kois tidak ada.
> 
> 
> No Majalah Harga 
> 1 Garden : 30 ribu
> 2 Panorama: 35 ribu 
> 3 Indo dog: 30 ribu 
> 4 Trubus : 30 ribu 
> ...


  Membandingkan harga majalah secara aple to aple sebaiknya ikut mempertimbangkan faktor lain seperti kualitas kertas, content, oplag dan juga misi yang diemban majalah tersebut. Yang paling pas bila om Klbid membandingkan KOI-S Magazine dengan majalah sejenis seperti Bulletin APKI, tetapi om Klbid lupa memasukannya ke dalam daftar sehingga saya yang tadinya tidak mau tahu isu tentang om klbid jadi terpaksa ikut menduga – duga, siapa sebenarnya om Klbid ini.

  KOI-S Magazine adalah alat bagi KOI’s untuk mencapai tujuan utamanya yaitu meningkatkan kualitas dan kuantitas penggemar koi . Mengapa Majalah? Tentu saja ada alasannya. Setelah meluncurkan Forum KOI’s pada awal tahun 2007, beberapa founder merasakan masih banyak penggemar koi yang belum terhubung dengan komunitas ini. Utamanya mereka yang karena berbagai alasan tidak bisa mengakses internet. Untuk membangun hubungan dengan mereka akhirnya diputuskan membuat majalah yang secara teoritis lebih mudah dijangkau. Tidak ada satupun dari para founder yang sebelumnya punya pengalaman mengelola majalah tetapi karena keinginan kuat untuk mencapai tujuan itu maka majalah pun dirilis pada September 2008 dengan seadanya saja (saya bersyukur edisi perdana tidak menjadi sampel, karena kalau tidak bakal babak belur team ini dijewer om klbid). 

  Kondisi ini ternyata membuat blessing in disguise. Dengan naïf tim ini membangun strategi membuat oplag sebanyak – banyaknya (ketika itu sudah 5,000 eks) padahal kita tidak tahu kemana majalah itu akan disitribusikan. Kita cuma berkeinginan menyebarluaskan majalah ini ke penjuru Nusantara tanpa punya perhitungan tentang daya serapnya. Anda bisa bayangkan, kita kirim majalah ini ke luar Jawa sekitar 20% dari oplag ketika itu dan yang laku di bawah 10% dari yang terkirim. Edisi 1 dan 2 adalah edisi paling kelam dalam sejarah KOI-S Magazine, tetapi kita tidak kapok karena kita punya tujuan yang ingin dicapai. Pola seperti ini berlangung sampai sekarang. Sebagai contoh 10 eksemplar majalah dikirim ke Papua dan hanya satu eks  yang laku. Biaya pengiriman dan cetak majalah sudah melebihi harga jualnya. Nah dengan misi seperti itu majalah ini mencoba untuk survive termasuk dengan set up harga yang diklaim om klbid mahal. Point dari uraian ini adalah Anda tidak bisa langsung menjudge harga mahal atau murah tanpa ikut membandingkan kualitas kertas, oplag, sebaran distribusi dan tentu saja misi yang ingin dicapai.

  Untuk diketahui saja dari harga jual itu, 20 – 25% sudah diambil agen, sekitar 40% lari ke distributor, 15% distribusi dan penerbit Insya Allah mendapatkan sekitar 20%. Jumlah ini masih belum menutupi biaya retur, apalagi biaya cetak majalah. Penetapan harga dibawah itu untuk sementara bak tindakan bunuh diri karena bisa – bisa kita malah ikut menanggung biaya agen dan distribusi padahal untuk biaya cetak aja kita masing ngos2an.   





> 2. Banyak Iklan
> jumlah total halaman = 100 (termasuk cover depan dan belakang)
> iklan komersial = 22 hal
> iklan internal = 4 hal
> cover, daftar isi dan sejenisnya = 3 hal
> agenda, tanya jawab, klub dan sejenisnya = 5 hal
> judul artikel = 8 hal
> artikel = 58 hal
> Perbandingan iklan terhadap artikel yaitu (22+4):58x100% = 44,8%


  Saya tidak mengerti perihal majalah. Sama sekali bukan bidang saya sebelumnya, tetapi kolega saya dari majalah yang sudah establish menyebutkan idealnya majalah bisa survive bila 30% dari jumlah halamannya terisi slot iklan. Perbandingan iklan di KOI-S Magazine jauh dibawah jumlah ideal tersebut dan terus terang saja nilainya hanya mampu menutupi 60 – 80% dari biaya produksi. KOI-S Magazine bisa tetap survive karena kreatifitas dari anggota Team yang membuat event dan bentuk – bentuk trade promo lain untuk mengurangi defisit. Kualitas tagihan juga tidak baik, tidak semua membayar iklan tepat waktu, sekitar 50% pengiklan membayar dengan komposisi 2 – 3 edisi berikutnya. Dengan jumlah pengiklan terbatas, biaya iklan relative murah, dan kualitas tagihan kurang baik saya sedikit heran dengan perhitungan matematis Anda. Dan yang lebih membingungkan lagi dari simplifikasi perhitungan seperti itu Anda langsung merumuskan sebuah kesimpulan. 

  Edisi 14 yang Anda ambil sebagai sampel dicetak pada tahun 2010. Pada tahun itu kita memang memasok target 100 halaman. Kita memanfaatkan secara bijak setiap kenaikan pengiklan dan mengalokasikannya untuk kenaikan tambahan halaman. Saya sudah berkali – kali membuat statement ini di forum, tetapi Anda nampaknya lebih tertarik untuk mempropagandakan sesuatu yang baik tentang pihak lain daripada sesuatu yang baik yang dikerjakan team ini. Bila saja Anda tidak tergesa – gesa membuat kesimpulan dari satu edisi, tetapi juga membandingkan dengan edisi terakhir kami (yang sudah 120 halaman), maka saya percaya Anda akan malu mengambil kesimpulan matematis seperti ini.  





> 3. Banyak halaman kosong
> Pengerjaan tata letak lay out yang tidak baik menyebabkan banyaknya halaman atau space yang kosong sehingga tampak adanya pemborosan halaman. Contoh pada halaman 44 dan 45 yang masing-masing menunjukkan setengah halaman kosong. Bila dikerjakan dengan optimal maka bisa diperoleh 7 halaman yang kosong dari seluruh artikel. 
> Jadi jumlah artikel sebenarnya 58-7=51 halaman.
> Perbandingan iklan terhadap artikel setelah optimalisasi yaitu (22+4):51x100 %=50,9%


  Saya berharap latar belakang Anda adalah sorang desainer, karena yang Anda kritisi di bagian ini adalah domain mereka. Tidak ada pemborosan halaman, desainer paham betul bahwa majalah ini bukan majalah reportase seperti TEMPO, misalnya, tetapi lebih ke majalah hiburan yang edukatif yang ingin membangun kegemaran ini sebagai sesuatu yang mencerminkan gaya hidup, kesenangan dan bisnis. Desainer menterjemahkan semuanya dalam desain, terkadang halaman kosong terpaksa ada karena dari sisi estetika itulah yang terbaik ketika menghadapi dilemma materi yang ada. Anda tidak mempertanyakan, bukankah bisa saja desainer memperbesar font atau foto bila ingin melakukan pemborosan halaman, tetapi itu tidak dilakukan karena sisi estetikanya tidak bisa didapat. Saya bukan desainer, maka saya tidak pernah mau mencampuri hal yang menjadi domain mereka.  





> 4. Redaksi dan pengurus majalah ikut lomba dan quiz.
> Terdapat 4 nama pengurus yang memenangkan hadiah dari suatu lomba atau quiz atau sejenisnya berupa kaos (halaman 13) dan pompa (halaman 83).
> Pada umumnya bila ada lomba, quis atau undian berhadiah maka penyelenggara dan partner kerjasamanya serta karyawannya
> tidak boleh mengikutinya.


  Ada pepatah mengatakan “Memecik air di dulang terpecik muka sendiri”. Saya rasa pepatah ini dengan tepat menjelaskan perilaku Anda ketika melakukan kritisi di bagian ini. Om abi serpong bukan anggota team KOI-S Magazine, coba Anda simak dalam struktur pengurus majalah ini apakah ada nama beliau disana. Bahwa beliau adalah KOI’s founder adalah benar tetapi apakah lantaran itu dia tidak boleh mengapresiasikan koi-nya? Kita bisa berdebat panjang disini…

  Saya bingung memilih kata – kata untuk mejelaskan soal quiz pada halaman 83 yang tidak akan mempermalukan Anda. Halaman 83 adalah iklan dari BOSSCO. Mereka mengiklankan kegiatan quiz yang pernah mereka adakan dan secara kebetulan yang menjadi pemenangnya, om Will, Glen dan saya. Menurut mereka kita bertiga adalah yang paling serius mengikuti kegiatan ini. Tetapi apakah lantaran itu saya berkuasa melarang mereka mengiklankan kegiatannya? Kalau jeli Anda bisa melihat bahwa kegiatan itu pernah diposting di forum ini, tetapi saya berani bertaruh bahwa Anda lebih senang membangun image Anda sendiri dengan postingan yang aneh aneh dan image pihak yang Anda dukung daripada memperhatikan forum seperti ini.  

Kritik Anda di bagian ini terus terang yang paling ngawur tetapi paling menyerang kredibilitas Team KOI-S Magazine. Saya tidak enak membacanya, dan celakanya saya memaknai ini sebagai sebuah penghinaan. Saya tahu persis kredibilitas teman - teman saya, Dan saya tidak rela Anda memperlakukan mereka seperti ini.... 




> 5. Banyak salah tulis
> Terdapat kesalahan tulis misalnya,
> Halaman 5, tertulis= berkapasitas di 75 ton. Seharusnya= berkapasitas 75 ton.
> Halaman 8, tertulis= prilaku. Seharusnya= perilaku.
> Halaman 9, tertulis= merapihkan. Seharusnya= merapikan.
> Halaman 10, pada daftar isi tertulis hal 33 point adding.... Seharusnya hal 32.
> Halaman 10, pada daftar isi tertulis hal 41 dissolve this... Seharusnya hal 40.
> Halaman 10, pada daftar isi tertulis hal 47 garam antara.... Seharusnya hal 46.
> Dll.


  Kalau di bagian ini memang sudah saya akui berkali – kali adalah kelemahan saya pribadi. Sukar mengelola majalah dengan budget rendah apalagi bila Anda juga punya pekerjaan lain yang mesti dikerjakan. Pekerjaan yang justru lebih diprioritaskan karena merupakan periuk nasi keluarga. Tetapi tentu saja ini bukan excuse, saya hanya berusaha agar hal – hal seperti ini kedepannya akan semakin minimal.





> 6. Semua judul artikel menggunakan 1 halaman penuh.
> Ada 8 halaman yang terkesan pemborosan halaman.


  Bagian ini idem dengan kritik No. 3 dan saya tidak akan mengulangi membahasnya. Mungkin saja ke depan akan ada perubahan tetapi percayalah itu bukan karena kritik Anda tetapi lebih karena perubahan konsep majalah





> 7. Beberapa foto yang kurang bagus dengan resolusi rendah atau di stretch (foto kecil yg diperbesar) misal halaman 46.


  Ini juga masih menjadi kelemahan utama, saya pernah menjelaskan sebabnya di forum lain. Silakan Anda mencari tahu, saya yakin Anda akan mendapatkannya bila saja Anda tidak terlalu asyik dengan diri sendiri sehingga tidak akan mengktitisi sesuatu yang sudah pernah disampaikan.





> 8. Penggunaan foto yang sama kembar (hal 44 dan hal 45).


Ini kesalahan redaksional dan tidak terjadi pada setiap edisi.



> Saran:
> -Harga majalah bisa turun, kurang lebih menjadi 30 ribu
> -Iklan jangan banyak-banyak
> -Jangan ada halaman kosong
> -Redaksi dan pengurus majalah dilarang ikut lomba dan quiz
> -Koreksi tulisan sebelum terbit
> -Judul artikel tidak perlu menggunakan 1 halaman penuh
> -Sebaiknya foto yg kurang bagus tidak digunakan
> -Sebaiknya tidak menggunakan foto yang sama kembar


  Bagian saran adalah yang paling anti klimaks dari postingan ini. Setelah dibangun premis yang begitu “dahsyat” seolah – olah didukung “riset”, tiba – tiba bagian ini disusun dengan tergesa – gesa. Beberapa hal dari saran ini saya akui benar dan saya akan ambil untuk perbaikan tetapi selebihnya saya anggap “joke” saja. Misalnya saja apakah Anda dapat memperjelas bagaimana mengambil kesimpulan harga harus Rp 30,000. Anda tahu biaya cetak majalah ini sekitar Rp 12,000, diskon agen Rp 7,500, distributor Rp 12,000, belum lagi biaya kirim, biaya retur, dsb? Anda bersedia menanggung kekurangannya? Inilah yang saya sebut ngawur dan asbun. 

  Mengapa saya begitu keras merespons postingan ini? Ketika pertama kali diberi link forum ini saya gembira karena sepertinya dilakukan dengan riset yang baik, tetapi ketika malam ini saya memaksakan diri menyediakan waktu untuk menjawabnya, saya benar – benar kecewa dengan ala riset ini. Anda telah bersusah payah melakukan riset, tetapi saya merasa Anda tidak tulus. Kritikan ini lebih untuk kepentingan ego Anda atau mungkin kepentingan pihak lain? Sebelum postingan ini, saya tidak pernah mau membeli hal – hal negatif tentang Anda yang sempat dikemukakan beberapa teman di forum ini. Anda bisa melihat dari postingan saya, adakah yang menyerang Anda? Tetapi malam ini untuk pertama kalinya saya sependapat dengan mereka, bahwa Anda sesungguhnya “asbun”, bung Rudi...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> dalam urusan bonus kois termasuk pelit.. dulu pernah kalender tempel,kalender duduk dan terakhir stiker ( stikernya ga keren )


 Ya om, kita harus akui tidak punya cukup dana untuk bonus. Bukan harga yang murah untuk membuat bonus 7000 eksp. Bila tidak ada sponsor kita harus akui kita belum mampu, tetapi untuk member kita mudah - mudahan kita bisa memulainya. Tahun ini kita cetak kalender khusus untuk member. Kalau untuk 600 member kita masih punya cukup dana, itupun dengan mengandalkan sponsor. Thank you buat masukannya

----------


## edwin

bicara mengenai iklan di media, ya pasti ada pro dan kontra...

kalo menurut saya..

dari sisi penerbit: iklan merupakan salah satu pendapatan. kalau gak ada iklan, mungkin majalah ini harganya harus dinaikin lagi karena gak mungkin cover biaya produksinya, kecuali ada _investor_ yang dengan senang hati mau menyumbang tanpa mengharapkan apapun. 

dari sisi pemasang iklan: iklan bisa menjadi acuan dari pengiklan lain untuk memasang iklannya di media tersebut. daripada pusing dengan oplah yang susah ditebak kebenarannya, lebih akurat kalau kita lihat dari sisi ini. semakin banyak iklan, berarti semakin banyak konsumen yang suka dengan majalah itu. (ngapain pasang iklan di majalah/media yang jelek). semakin jelas perusahaan pengiklan dan semakin banyaknya pengiklan, sudah pasti majalah tersebut diminati end user. 

dari sisi pembaca: iklan bisa menurunkan harga majalah. kalo gak ada iklan, pasti jadi mahal banget, karena porsi iklan akan ditanggung konsumen. 
iklan juga sebenernya bisa jadi sarana informasi, gak melulu jualan aja yang diutamain. coba aja liat iklan di koran, kadang lebih menarik untuk dilihat daripada obrolan debat kusir panggung politik kan? 
contoh lain, iklan baris... gak melulu buat orang jual beli cari barang kok... kadang kita pengen tau aja harga mobil merk A itu berapa sih harganya? atau... pasaran rumah saya skrg berapa yah?  
Banyak majalah2 yang punya iklan sampai 50% bahkan lebih, tapi tetap saja dicari konsumennya...
Jadi, iklan itu sebenernya menghibur dan sarat informasi juga khan? lalu, kenapa harus dibatasi?

----------


## Robby Iwan

Om klbid..meminta "izin" saya sebelum membuka thread ini, saya usul untuk memberikan kritik yg membangun..yg ternyata dilaksanakan dengan baik oleh om klbid.

Ada satu hal yg secara etika pergaulan, tidak fair disini.., om klbid menjadi seorang zoro yg memakai topeng sementara yg lain terbuka..segamblang gamblang nya..

Om klbid, Anda sebagai anggota forum yg sdh banyak menulis sebaik nya memberanikan diri untuk tampil..gak usah bimbang dan ragu om..kami semua pasti mendukung semua hal yg bermaksud baik..saya yakin Anda adalah orang yg bermaksud baik untuk komunitas tercinta ini.., kami akan menyambut dengan suka cita kehadiran Anda..

----------


## dattairadian

Aya-aya wae  :: 

Kritik itu pada umumnya adalah membangun dan baik. Kritik adalah salah satu cara masukan agar yang dikritik menjadi lebih baik. Tapi seharusnya kritik juga didasari oleh data yang didukung pengetahuan yang memadai dari sang kritisi. 
Kritikus pada suatu bidang biasanya adalah seorang yang dianggap ahli (diakui oleh komunitas atau lingkungannya), ataupun bila tidak, setidaknya memiliki cukup pengetahuan tetang yang dikritisinya dan metoda yang apabila membeberkan data mesti didukung oleh data-data berkorelasi kuat yang valid dan dapat dipertanggungjawabkan. Kecuali jika kritik ini memiliki maksud dan "muatan" tertentu...

1. Harga mahal
-- Harus _apple to apple_ atuh om.... Bandingkan dengan harga majalah-majalah yang sejenis, terutama sekali dari segi kualitas bahan (cover dan kertas). 
Untuk menentukan bahan material yang dipergunakan ini, kita juga sudah memikirkan berbagai macam aspek dalam memutuskan keluarnya suatu produk yang tentunya disesuaikan dengan segmen dan target market yang dituju. Anda juga harus mengerti betul bauran pemasaran sebelum anda mengkritik masalah ini.

2. Banyak Iklan
-- Hehe, terus terang saya benar-benar bingung nih, mau komentar apa tidak tentang masalah ini. Anda perlu meriset lebih mendalam sebelum melontarkan hal ini. Seperti yang sudah disampaikan beberapa teman sebelumnya bahwa iklan merupakan salah satu penopang kelangsungan hidup suatu majalah. Kita juga tidak bisa bertahan hanya jika mengandalkan hasil penjualan dari majalah saja. Pun juga seperti layaknya industri media lainnya pada umumnya (televisi dan radio), parameter sukses atau tidaknya penyelenggara media tersebut diukur dari banyaknya pengiklan. Ini membuktikan jika pemasang iklan merasa nyaman memasang iklan produknya pada media yang dimaksud. Namun demikian tentunya dengan tidak serta merta menurunkan bobot materi isi. Anda dipersilahkan protes jika hal ini terjadi...
Penting juga anda membedakan antara majalah yang sifatnya life-style, news, edukasi maupun majalah kerohanian, yang masing-masing memiliki objectives dan goals yang berbeda pula.

Untuk kritik no. 3, 4 dan 6
-- Saya rasa sudah dijawab rekan saya Ajik dengan sangat baik di atas.

Untuk kritik no. 5 & 7
-- Anda benar. Saya akui itu. Tidak ada gading yang tidak retak, apalagi dengan sources kita yang terbatas. Saya pribadi mengucapkan maaf dan berterima kasih atas kritikannya (..akhirnya...)

Selebihnya sudah dipaparkan oleh rekan ajik dan teman-teman lainnya di atas....

----------


## budidjo

> Om Klbid, beli majalah ya yg banyak dong, Ntar kalau oplahnya naik, harga pasti bisa turun. He3


Saya kira oplah majalah koi-s ndak sebanyak majalah2 lain karena jumlah penggemar juga terbatas, jadi costnya juga tinggi, tp kalo dibandingin Nichirin kan masih jauh lebig murah......

----------


## Abu Dzikry

> Ya om, kita harus akui tidak punya cukup dana untuk bonus. Bukan harga yang murah untuk membuat bonus 7000 eksp. Bila tidak ada sponsor kita harus akui kita belum mampu, tetapi untuk member kita mudah - mudahan kita bisa memulainya. Tahun ini kita cetak kalender khusus untuk member. Kalau untuk 600 member kita masih punya cukup dana, itupun dengan mengandalkan sponsor. Thank you buat masukannya


Alhamdulillah... penjelasan yg bagus, menjauhkan kita dari su'udzon.

----------


## Teja Utama

Sekedar saran dari pinggir lapangan...... :

Saya kira lupakanlah kalau Oom klbid ini memiliki tendensi macam-macam. Menyimpan "sesuatu" yang berbeda dengan apa yang ditunjukkannya di permukaan. Ambil saja apa-apa yang sekiranya bisa diterapkan untuk kebaikan forum tercinta dan yang tidak biarkan menguap. Kita dipersatukan di forum ini karena rasa cinta terhadap keindahan the Living Jewel. Dorongan pada keindahan semacam itulah yang mempertemukan kita semua. Hal-hal yang tidak senyawa dengan itu, saya kira, tidak sepatutnya menempati sela-sela perbincangan kita (husnudzon).

Jika dirasa posting Oom klbid tidak sesuai aturan, kenapa tidak di-banned saja? Atau Admin bisa meniru pejabat jaman orba dulu dengan membuat peraturan baru (member harus pasang foto asli dan fotocopy ktp, misalkan) yang pasti tidak bisa dipenuhi. Dengan begitu masalah sudah bisa diselesaikan tanpa harus menguras energi dan emosi untuk sesuatu yang tidak perlu.  Joking yaa.....   :: 

Mohon maaf jika ada yang kurang berkenan...

----------


## Silent_Forest

Duh terus terang saya sedih deh membaca kritikan om klbid, kalo boleh di bilang saya ini salah seorang pembaca yang mengituti majalah kois ini mulai dari edisi awal nya sampai sekarang, kalau kita perhatikan secara keseluruhan mulai dari edisi awal sampai edisi terakhir nya ini saya pribadi sih merasa kualitas majalah kois semakin meningkat setiap edisi nya, dan edisi terakhir ini menurut saya merupakan edisi yang terbaik, dan mudah mudahan ke depan nya kualitas majalah kois ini akan terus meningkat.

Saya sangat berterima kasih sekali dengan tim majalah kois yang telah meluangkan waktu nya di sela sela kesibukan sehari hari mereka. dan saya merasa sangat terbantu sekali dengan ada nya majalah kois ini, karena majalah majalah koi lain nya sangat sulit di temukan di pasaran dan hanya ada di tempat tempat tertentu saja, sedangkan majalah kois ini penyebaran nya lebih merata, kita dapat dengan mudah menemukan nya di pasaran mulai dari toko buku besar sekelas gramedia sampai kios kios kecil di pinggir jalan juga menjajakan majalah ini, dan satu hal yang saya suka dari majalah ini harga nya yang jauh sekali lebih murah bila di bandingkan dengan majalah majalah koi lain nya yang kebanyakan majalah import.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Saya setuju dengan Pak Robby Iwan. Sebaiknya saudara Klbid menunjukan jati dirinya. Karena Dari pihak KOIs pun sudah menunjukan kebesaran hati dengan tidak melakukan praktek2 yg biasa dilakukan di jaman orba. Marilah kita saling menghormati demi komunitas kita ini.

----------


## tosailover

> Duh terus terang saya sedih deh membaca kritikan om klbid, kalo boleh di bilang saya ini salah seorang pembaca yang mengituti majalah kois ini mulai dari edisi awal nya sampai sekarang, kalau kita perhatikan secara keseluruhan mulai dari edisi awal sampai edisi terakhir nya ini saya pribadi sih merasa kualitas majalah kois semakin meningkat setiap edisi nya, dan edisi terakhir ini menurut saya merupakan edisi yang terbaik, dan mudah mudahan ke depan nya kualitas majalah kois ini akan terus meningkat.
> 
> Saya sangat berterima kasih sekali dengan tim majalah kois yang telah meluangkan waktu nya di sela sela kesibukan sehari hari mereka. dan saya merasa sangat terbantu sekali dengan ada nya majalah kois ini, karena majalah majalah koi lain nya sangat sulit di temukan di pasaran dan hanya ada di tempat tempat tertentu saja, sedangkan majalah kois ini penyebaran nya lebih merata, kita dapat dengan mudah menemukan nya di pasaran mulai dari toko buku besar sekelas gramedia sampai kios kios kecil di pinggir jalan juga menjajakan majalah ini, dan satu hal yang saya suka dari majalah ini harga nya yang jauh sekali lebih murah bila di bandingkan dengan majalah majalah koi lain nya yang kebanyakan majalah import.


Nampaknya apa yang ingin saya ungkapkan sudah diungkapkan oleh Om silent forest..betul Om, majalah Koi-s adalah majalah yang paling mudah diakses oleh khalayak pada umumnya..bandingkan dengan majalah Nichirin yang notabene lebih susah mendapatkannya..coba saja cari di Kinokuniya, belum tentu (bahkan mungkin tidak ditemukan) menjual majalah Nichirin... Tapi Koi-s Magazine,,di toko buku seperti Gramedia , Paper Clip , kios majalah saja tersedia koq  :: ..maju terus Koi-s Magazine.

----------


## effendig

Salam (saya bukan Kelompok 78 he he he)

Sharing dari saya: Saya belum lama jadi pembaca Majalah Kois. Saya sangat menikmatinya. Yang jauh lebih penting, saya sangat menghargai teman-teman yang mau bekerja untuk majalah komunitas semacam ini. Literatur mana pun dalam komunikasi massa menunjukkan: 
1) tidak banyak orang yang mau "membaktikan" waktunya untuk majalah semacam ini; 
2) kadang kala tak ada honor, atau ala kadarnya, pokoknya "tidak ukuran honor profesional", salah-salah kelola malah nombok; saya malah sering meledek Glen yang bawa-bawa kamera sebagai "Pers Kampus" (ampun ya Chief Glen...peace...)
3) tidak lazim majalah komunitas "profitnya besar">> sekali lagi: meleset perhitungan nombok; BEP saja sudah dahsyat; 
4) tidak banyak yang mau memasang iklan di majalah komunitas, kecuali masuk betul segmennya (seperti alat-alat atau teknologi atau produk yang terkait langsung dengan aktivitas komunitas tersebut), harga iklannya pun tidak seperti majalah komersial; apalagi dengan oplah yang relatif "kecil" - kadangkala "proximity" dengan komunitas lah yang mendorong orang untuk memasang iklan;  
5) tidak banyak majalah komunitas yang "berumur panjang"; BUKAN BERARTI tidak ada lho (juga berlaku untuk semua poin di atas).

Untuk TEORI KRITIK, saya sependapat: harus apple-to-apple; contoh paling up-to-date (maaf contoh kisruh PSSI nih): Kelompok 78 mengatakan Menurut Statuta FIFA Keputusan Komite Banding (yang mereka sukai) Final dan Mengikat, mereka sengaja melupakan bahwa menurut Statuta yang sama, KEPUTUSAN KOMITE BANDING (yang sebelumnya) JUGA FINAL DAN MENGIKAT, bahkan MENJADI SYARAT UNTUK TUGAS KOMITE NORMALISASI (dan Komite Banding Baru sebagai produk bawaan Komite Normalisasi).

KEKELIRUAN METODE dalam Kritik bisa FATAL: misal soal hadiah kuis atau apa pun yang ternyata bukan dilakukan oleh Majalah KOIs. Contoh pembanding (dari Kelompok 78 lagi): Thierry Regenass sebagai utusan FIFA tidak ingin bicara, tugasnya hanya observasi; tapi dipaksa bicara oleh Kel 78 untuk menjawab: Kenapa 2 nama tidak boleh maju? Sesudah Regenass menjawab; dibangkitkan KRITIK BARU: "Kalau ORANG ASING dikasih kesempatan bicara, maka Komite Banding juga harus diberi kesempatan bicara!" (he he he Regenass kan jelas TIDAK MAU BICARA, dia DIPAKSA UNTUK BICARA; sedangkan Komite Banding memang NIAT dan MINTA-MINTA UNTUK BICARA!!!)
** Menyebut utusan FIFA sebagai "ORANG ASING"- FIFA MENGINTIMIDASI-  FIFA BOHONG, jelas menjamin PSSI dikenai sanksi, belum lagi cara protes penutupan Kongres yang pakai menyerbu ke podium!

Maaf, saya pakai analogi Kelompok 78, biar segerrrr saja (walau nanti ada yang kritik: INI SOAL MAJALAH KOI APA MAJALAH SEPAKBOLA, tidak apple-to-apple, saya siap menerima kritik itu he he he..)

Terakhir, untuk kritik salah ketik, tidak sesuai EYD dll. sangat bermanfaat; soal layout dan style juga oke-oke saja.

Kalau ada masukan dari saya untuk majalah KOIs hanyalah: majalah KOIs diharapkan dapat lebih banyak mendorong kongkow-kongkow komunitas, baik sekadar morining-coffee bersama, bersepeda-ria bersama, pond visit, dan lain sebagainya sampai misalnya Pekan Olahraga & Seni antar Chapter/Kota/Komunitas Koi (tentu ada juga sebagian hari untuk KONTES KOI ANTAR CHAPTER/KOTA/KOMUNITAS, jadi pesertanya antar-kota he he)....tapi ini cuma usulan, karena saya yakin, mengerjakan majalah KOIs sampai semantap yang sekarang ini saja sudah "achievement" yang mantafff  (yang saya belum sanggup ikut berkontribusi, selain menjadi "penikmat yang mensyukuri").

Tabik untuk semua, 
Effendi Gazali

----------


## ipaul888

kalo saya pro majalah Koi-s, saya enjoy aja dengan hadirnya majalah koi's..
kalo saya bisa kasi pengertian ke om Klbid:
majalah Koi's harga mahal? (apa nga salah kritik, coba dipikir-pikir lagi)..... sebenernya murah om Klbid khan majalah Koi's terbit 2 bulan sekali anggep aja 45rb bagi 2, jadi sebenernya 1 bulan harga majalah koi's cman 22.500.. semua majalah yng Om Klbid bilang itu majalah terbit seminggu-sebulan sekali.. so nga ada alasan yang tepat kalo majalah Koi's dibilang mahal.. menurut saya harganya majalahnya uda wajar dan termasuk ok banget.. 
coba bandingkan kita beli ikan koi yg bagus 1, kita piara, kasi makan, supaya kita bisa liatin n nikmatin setiap hari, harganya mahal banget (range 700rb - ratusan juta per ekor), tapi kalo beli majalah Koi's, kita bisa liat dan nikmatin ikan koi yang bagus2 sampe umur kita tua n free maintenace (even cuman liat fotonya saya uda seneng bngt liat koi2 para hobbies yang keren2), so coba pikir 2 kali om Klbid sbelom comment majalahnya mahal

kalo tentang iklan, coba om Klbid bandingin sama majalah Koi Crap (alias majalah Koi-s nya luar negri "majalah import koi") di majalah Koi Carp iklannya jauh lebih banyak lagi om Klbid.. coba aja bandingin.. berhubungan saya berlangganan majalah Koi Carp jg, menurut saya iklan di majalah itu bagus om Klbid, itu bisa membantu para hobbies seperti saya dan lain menemukan koi bagus, pakan bagus, pompa bagus, pond maker bagus, dll yang bagus2. dan juga bisa buat kita banyak kenal produk n tempat2 suplier yang berhubungan dengan koi, jadi kita juga bisa bantu temen2 para hobbies koi.. so coba om Klbid bandingnkan dulu sama majalah koi luar negri namanya "KOI CARP"..

kedua point ini yang saya lihat kurang pantas sekali kl om Klbid mengkritik majalah Koi-s setajam silet.. karena bagaimana pun juga majalah Koi's juga turut membantu saya dan para hobbies mengembangkan cara memelihara Koi-koi dan menumbuhkan rasa cinta pada koi pliharaan kita..

----------


## Tiny

kritik yang baik untuk masalah kesalahan cetak, foto dan masalah teknis lainnya.
hanya saja untuk beberapa hal, saya sebagai sesama konsumen sangat tidak setuju (ngomong2 om klbid konsumen majalah juga atau cuma baca edisi 14 buat bahan kritikannya nih ? he3)


1. harga dan iklan

 "tidak banyak majalah komunitas yang "berumur panjang"; BUKAN BERARTI tidak ada lho (juga berlaku untuk semua poin di atas)"

kutipan dari om effendig itu sangatlah mengena. dan bila saya mengingat  majalah koi-s awal2 terbit saya juga merasa miris dan meragukan  kelangsungan dari majalah tersebut.
bayangkan saja, masa iklannya iklan tempat printing, jualan kertas,  jualan parcel yang notabene tidak berhubungan sama sekali. sangat jelas  itu adalah "sumbangan" dari beberapa orang di komunitas itu dan tidak  akan selamanya terjadi. kemudian banyak lembar kosong dengan tulisan  "IKLAN DISINI". di edisi perdana ada 5 halaman seperti ini. Kualitas  kertasnya pun sangat seadanya.

Untunglah semakin lama kualitas majalah semakin baik. Kualias kertas  meningkat, artikel semakin berbobot, halaman semakin banyak. Meskipun  iklan semakin banyak, tetap tidak mengurangi "value" dari majalah koi-s. kalo boleh jujur harga majalah sekarang (45,000) kalau  dibandingkan dengan harga majalah awal2 (30,000) mempunyai value for  money yang jauh lebih baik. Malahan saya berpikir bahwa karena  peningkatan iklan-iklan inilah majalah bisa semakin baik kualitasnya.  Adalah hal yang penting bagi perusahaan majalah koi-s ini supaya  mendapatkan profit untuk kelangsungan hidup majalah. Profit ini paling  tidak harus bisa menutupi seluruh biaya produksi, operasional serta bunga  bank. Saya sebagai konsumen juga maunya semurah mungkin (10,000 kalo bisa he3), tapi andaikata karena hal itu  majalah ini jadi seumur jagung sangatlah disayangkan. 

harga bisa lebih murah kalau jadi koi-s member lho. Rp. 200,000 dapet 6 edisi. artinya 1 edisi Rp.33,333. Yuk om join. (ngomong2 sampe kapan nih berlakunya ? mudah2an tahun depan masih sama he3)

2. Masalah quiz pompa

saya juga setuju sebaiknya redaksi tidak ikut. Namun, setahu saya ini sudah dipublikasikan di forum ini dan hampir tidak ada yang menanggapi. Alhasil yang ikutan ya yang itu2 aja. CMIIW. kalau saja ada anggota2 forum yang serius dan menanggapi quiz bosco waktu itu, saya yakin yang terpampang di majalah bukan orang2 redaksi majalah.

3. Masalah koleksi koi kesayangan

kalau sampai ada pengurus koi-s yang menampilkan koleksinya demi peningkatan apresiasi terhadap koi lokal (terutama) berkualitas dan import berkualitas apakah salah ? kalau memang salah coba om klbid kirim koleksi2 berkualitasnya atau ajak teman2 om kirim ke redaksi. saya yakin pihak redaksi akan sangat berterima kasih karena sudah memberikan materi untuk majalah. kalau saya koleksinya jelek2 om, jadi ga berani kirim kesana  :: 


thread ini sangat menarik, om klbid. Hanya pesan saya sebaiknya kita tidak hanya melihat sesuatu dari sudut pandang kita, coba juga berpikir dalam posisi pihak lain. Dengan begitu setidaknya kita bisa menilai sesuatu dengan lebih objektif.

terakhir boleh ya saya kritik om klbid sedikit :

1. om klbid cenderung tendensius dalam menyampaikan topik-topik sensitif (hal ini membuat banyak orang berprasangka buruk)
2. om klbid dalam berdebat cenderung debat kusir (hanya mempertahankan pendapat dengan cara apapun, bukan berdiskusi)

mohon kritik saya terhadap om klbid ini tidak ditanggapi disini karena hanya sebagai selingan. jgn sampai thread ini OOT  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Iya om Tiny...klu di ingat2 majalah kois edisi2 perdana....jadi malu sendiri.
Pada waktu itu, tidak banyak yg optimis, majalah kois akan bertahan lama  dan tidak ada yang mau ber iklan. Akhirnya todong sana todong  sini.....hehehe.
Tp berkat komitmen team Kois dan support dari semua member akhirnya  sampai sekarang masih bertahan dan hampir memasuki tahun ke 4 nanti  edisi ke 19. Mungkin untuk mereka yg mengetahui sejarah perjalanan  majalah Kois ini, mulai dari edisi perdana sampai sekarang akan lebih  bisa mengapresiasi nya.

@om EG. tau aja sih....majalah komunitas memang ga ada duit nya heheheh....nombok iya kali.
Mungkin ada yg berhitung secara bodohnya begini kali :
- majalah 7000 eks x Rp 45,000 = Rp 315,000,000
- Iklan 22 halaman x Rp 5,000,000 = Rp 110,000,000
Total income majalah per edisi = Rp 425,000,000.....hehehe...hampir 1/2 millyar per edisi....

Dan sy pribadi bangga menjadi bagian dari Team Majalah Kois, mulai dari  nol dan sekarang diakui sampai luar negeri...sampai2 James Reilly (  Chairman ZNA N. America ) merasa perlu menyebut2 majalah Kois ini di  meeting anggota ZNA Amrica weekend ini.

_ hi WP, off to a ZNA meeting this weekend and I will bring your publication  along and mention it in my lecture to the membership. JR

_

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Salam hormat teman - teman semua...

Saya dan teman - teman di Team KOI-S Magazine segungguhnya tidak alergi terhadap kritik maupun masukan. Kami semua orang - orang yang awam terhadap bidang penerbitan majalah. Tetapi satu hal yang kami pahami adalah majalah ini bisa terus bertahan hingga saat ini semata - mata karena dukungan dan kritik teman - teman semua. Tanpa semua itu mustahil majalah ini bisa tetap survive. Pada setiap edisi kami tidak pernah lalai meminta masukan. Semua diperhatikan dan didiskusikan dengan cermat. Yang baik dan bisa dilaksanakan langung diekskusi. Misalnya saja tentang ketebalan kertas, jumlah halaman, desain, dan sebagainya. Yang kami anggap baik tetapi masih belum bisa dilaksanakan kami jadikan semacam hutang yang kelak akan dilunasi. Misalnya saja keinginan agar majalah terbit sebulan sekali. Pada tahun - tahun awal kami berkonsentrasi terhadap penyebaran majalah ini sesuai dengan amanat KOI's, agar bisa menghubungkan lebih banyak anggota komunitas. Meski untuk itu kami harus membayar mahal, karena biaya distribusi membengkak. Ini belum lagi untuk ditribusi dan promosi komunitas kita keluar negeri: Jepang, Malaysia, Singapura, UK, USA dan South Africa. 

Majalah ini mendapat tempat di luar negeri. Semakin banyak kontributor yang bersedia mengirimkan tulisannya karena majalah ini dianggap "layak" untuk tulsian mereka. KOI-S Magazine sudah berperan sebagai jendela bagi komunitas internasional untuk melihat perkembangan komunitas penggemar koi disini. Semua pencapaian itu tentu tidak lepas dari kritik dan saran teman - teman semua, karena semuanya menginspirasikan ke arah perbaikan. Kalau lagi iseng, coba bandingkan edisi pertama dan yang terakhir, semua perbaikan itu adalah buah dari kritik,   

Kami paham punya masalah dengan foto, gambar, juga banyak typo. Dengan jujur kami harus mengakuinya. Dengan budget rendah kami tidak bisa menyewa photographer dan desainer permanen berkualitas. Dengan part time photographer dan desainer kita harus jungkir balik menyesuaikan jadwal, itulah yang terjadi dan berakibat pada lambatnya perbaikan di area itu. Tetapi sekali lagi ini bukan excuse, kami tetap berhutang agar hal ini bisa segera diminimalkan....

Permasalahan dengan om Klbid, saya merasa kritiknya tidak tulus. Dia memanipulasi kesan seolah - olah melakukan riset. Dan berdasarkan itu dia melakukan simplifikasi pada bagian kesimpulannya. Dia melakukan perbandingan secara sembrono, tidak fokus dan tidak konsisten. Misalnya saja dia membandingkan harga majalah dengan majalah lain, tetapi ketika mengkritisi jumlah iklan dia tidak melakukan hal yang sama. Dugaan saya om Klbid datang ke agen majalah dan mencatat semua harga di cover, tetapi dia tidak membeli semua majalah itu sehingga tidak tahu dan tidak membandingkan kontennya. Dia memaksa saya berfikir bahwa ada motif - motif tertentu dibalik postingannya, dan itu membuat saya tidak nyaman....

Pada kesempatan ini saya ingin meminta maaf karena jawaban saya atas kritik yang bersangkutan meungkin membuat sebagian dari anggota forum menjadi tidak nyaman

salam,

----------


## Robby Iwan

Saya rasa semua komentar sdh cukup.. Cukup adil, yg mengkritik juga dikritik, Sekarang saatnya om klbid mejawab semua komentar.. Ayo om tunjukan bahwa Anda sebenarnya beritikad baik dan layak dapat bintang..

----------


## chivas

> Saya rasa semua komentar sdh cukup.. Cukup adil, yg mengkritik juga dikritik, Sekarang saatnya om klbid mejawab semua komentar.. Ayo om tunjukan bahwa Anda sebenarnya beritikad baik dan layak dapat bintang..


Setuju.....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Setuju.....


Om Klbid, kemana nih ?

----------


## member88

baca thread ini sampe ngak berkedip dan bergerak, mulai ketik baru merasa sakit pinggang dan mata kering..hehe

oh satu hal lagi ya..translasi-nya (inggris-bahasa indo) mungkin masih ada luang untuk perbaikan...

juan setiadi

----------


## koilokal

mau nambahin ya, OOT dikit... bagaimana kalau disetiap edisi disertakan file PDF, biar bisa di save di HP atau ipad, jadi enak kita baca walaupun lagi diluar rumah... karena sy pribadi sering mengulang ulang baca majalah tersebut, trima kasih...
assalam....

----------


## ipaul888

iya mana nih om Klbid cman bisa kritik tapi abis itu diem n nga bisa mempertanggung jawabkan kritikan nya..

@om koilokal and @majalah Koi-s: wah kalo saran ada versi PDF saya setuju tuh keren abis.. bner om jd bisa baca di BB, Iphone, Ipad, laptop,  setuju tuh.. bole ibuat tuh om-om moderator majalah koi-s versi online (PDF) nya biar kita bisa tinggal beli versi PDF jadi asik n lebih modern.. seperti majalah KOI Carp yang uda ada versi PDF via itunes store

----------


## koilokal

> iya mana nih om Klbid cman bisa kritik tapi abis itu diem n nga bisa mempertanggung jawabkan kritikan nya..
> 
> @om koilokal and @majalah Koi-s: wah kalo saran ada versi PDF saya setuju tuh keren abis.. bner om jd bisa baca di BB, Iphone, Ipad, laptop,  setuju tuh.. bole ibuat tuh om-om moderator majalah koi-s versi online (PDF) nya biar kita bisa tinggal beli versi PDF jadi asik n lebih modern.. seperti majalah KOI Carp yang uda ada versi PDF via itunes store


caranya disertakan pake CD aja di majalahnya, seperti majalah komputer pc media

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> baca thread ini sampe ngak berkedip dan bergerak, mulai ketik baru merasa sakit pinggang dan mata kering..hehe
> 
> oh satu hal lagi ya..translasi-nya (inggris-bahasa indo) mungkin masih ada luang untuk perbaikan...
> 
> juan setiadi


Saya kira betul sekali om member88. Ini juga ruang yang harus segera diimprove. Terimakasih...




> mau nambahin ya, OOT dikit... bagaimana kalau  disetiap edisi disertakan file PDF, biar bisa di save di HP atau ipad,  jadi enak kita baca walaupun lagi diluar rumah... karena sy pribadi  sering mengulang ulang baca majalah tersebut, trima kasih...
> assalam....


Usulan seperti ini termasuk yang kita tampung dulu untuk sementara. Selain (lagi - lagi) karena masalah budget, kita juga menghadapi masalah retur. Sayang CD yang sudah diproduksi dengan biaya tidak sedikit tetapi tidak bisa terserap ...

Semua masalah yang dipending pada waktunya mungkin akan terurai secara bersamaan. Prioritas KOI-S Magazine untuk tahun - tahun pertama ini adalah melakukan penyebaran hingga ke berbagai pelosok tanah air sesuai tujuan yang ingin dicapai KOI's. Tidak tertutup kemungkinan setelah fase ini dirasa cukup atau target dirasa sudah bisa dicapai kita akan melakukan reformulasi konsep. Seperti majalah KOI NVN (Belanda) atau Nichirin, penyebaran majalah akan dibatasi dan diprioritaskan untuk member melelalui Direct Mail. Pelanggan yang tidak bisa mengakses jalur distribusi konvensional bisa mendapatkanya melalui jalur keanggotaan. Dengan cara seperti ini biaya cetak dan distribusi lebih efisien karena jumlah retur bisa ditekan. Subsidi agen dan distributor bisa ikut dikurangi. Juga efisiensi pada aspek lainnya.Penghematan budget karena efisiensi ini bisa dimanfaatkan untuk sebesar - besarnya memberikan benefit kepada anggota, baik berupa bonus, CD, atau bahkan mungkin majalah terbit monthly....

----------


## Abied

> Saya rasa semua komentar sdh cukup.. Cukup adil, yg mengkritik juga dikritik, Sekarang saatnya om klbid mejawab semua komentar.. Ayo om tunjukan bahwa Anda sebenarnya beritikad baik dan layak dapat bintang..


Setuju Pak Presiden....
Pihak Majalah Koi-s dah terbuka menjawab kritikan2 anda Om Klbid sekarang saatnya anda menjawab semua komentar2, Kalo anda bukan pengecut dan merasa jantan mestinya anda bertanggung jawab terhadap semua yg anda lontarkan dan mungkin malah membuka diri siapa sebenarnya diri anda dan tidak bersembunyi dibalik nick Klbid  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono: ....

Maaf sebelumnya kalo terasa pedas hehehe.... :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

baru sempet saya baca thread ini... dan perkenankanlah saya bertepuk tangan untuk anda pak Klbid yg berani menunjukan KUALITAS anda yg sesungguhnya.., jika saya memiliki kualitas seperti anda , saya jamin saya tak akan berani menunjukkan kualitas saya..

kunci drpd semua ini adalah KUALITAS , ada bbrp point dari KUALITAS yg akan saya terangakan disni :

a. Harga selalu berbanding lurus dengan KUALITAs , contohnya baju kaos merk GIORDAxx dengan harga Rp 150.000 akan bebrbeda dengan kaos yg di mangga dua atau jika anda memelihara ikan koi om Klbid maka akan atau HI BLOW merk Y berharga 4 kali lipat dari Hi blow merk R , padahal sama2 hi blow... atau karena kualitas anda mgkn saya harus berikan satu contoh lagi, ikan kohaku yg sama2 50 cm ada yg berharga cm 100 rb ada juga yg berharga 100 juta. demikian juga dengan majalah.

b. Hukum pasar akan menentukan mana produk yg dengan HARGA dan KUALITAS yg dapat bertahan, jika sebuah ikan dengan kualitas samban ochi dijual 100 juta adakah yg mau membelinya ? demikaina juga dengan majalah , jika menrt anda majalah KOI-S terlalu mahal ya jangan dibeli om.. tapi terbukti oplahnya selalu naik.. jadi PASAR TELAH MENILAI !!

c. KUALITAS SDM ( sumber daya manusia ) , saya merasa kualitas SDM dari tim KOI-S MAGAZINE sangatlah tinggi dan berdedikasi, apakah anda tau ada wartawan KOI-S yg melakukan liputan2 tanpa dibayar ? apakah anda tau panitia KOI-S FESTIVAL tidak ada satupun yg dibayar atau MINTA DIBAYAR ???  untuk hanya sebuah pompa saya yakin mereka lebih dari mampu untuk membelinya, mereka ikut quiz mungkin hanya untuk meramaikan saja... hanya kualitas seperti anda pak KLBID yg tidak akan pernah mengerti kualitas dari TIM KOI-S Magazine.

d. Di postingan saya , saya sangat tidak ingin seperti menggurui dan saya juga tidak ingin menilai kualitas anda pak Klbid, karena saya yakin anggota forum telah dewasa untuk dapat menilai kualitas anda.. 

e. di akhir kata, postingan saya ini juga bingung menilainya apakah berkualitas atau tidak ?? tapi saya akan sangat mengerti pak Klbid jika dengan kualitas anda jika anda tidak mengerti kualitas postingan saya... 

Salam berkualitas ,

Dony Lesmana

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Saya rasa semua komentar sdh cukup.. Cukup adil, yg mengkritik juga dikritik, Sekarang saatnya om klbid mejawab semua komentar.. Ayo om tunjukan bahwa Anda sebenarnya beritikad baik dan layak dapat bintang..





> Setuju Pak Presiden....
> Pihak Majalah Koi-s dah terbuka menjawab kritikan2 anda Om Klbid sekarang saatnya anda menjawab semua komentar2, Kalo anda bukan pengecut dan merasa jantan mestinya anda bertanggung jawab terhadap semua yg anda lontarkan dan mungkin malah membuka diri siapa sebenarnya diri anda dan tidak bersembunyi dibalik nick Klbid ....
> 
> Maaf sebelumnya kalo terasa pedas hehehe....


Om Klbid.... Anda sangat kami hormati.  :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail: 
Buktinya, smp Presiden Kois yg meminta anda memberi tanggapan atas jawaban teman teman.
Tapi anda menghilang :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Frusty: 

Dear All....
Kalo Om Klbid terus begini.... bagaimana kalau kita sebut dia dengan nickname:
Mister Asbun, aka: Asal Bunyi :Rockon:  :Cheer2:  :Bump: 
 :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## grinkz01

> Om Klbid.... Anda sangat kami hormati. 
> Buktinya, smp Presiden Kois yg meminta anda memberi tanggapan atas jawaban teman teman.
> Tapi anda menghilang
> 
> Dear All....
> Kalo Om Klbid terus begini.... bagaimana kalau kita sebut dia dengan nickname:
> Mister Asbun, aka: Asal Bunyi


Om Yulius.......sabar ya..........he..he...he...

Btw, bener2 dahsyat efek tulisan om klbid ini. Kebetulan saya pinjam all majalah Koi's dari edisi 1 sampai skrg ----- tapi masih ketumpuk belum terbaca tapi gara-gara thread ini, saya bela-belain utk "melekan" baca majalah ini dg seksama dari edisi 1 dan coba membandingkan isi (layout, tata bahasa, foto, iklan). Kesimpulan :
1. Kualitas kertas, cetakan / foto dan tata bahasa improve banyak (subjectif menurut saya).
2. Harga memang naik tapi isi juga naik (subjectif lagi)
3. Saya baru ngeh, kalau majalah KOI'S ini adalah majalah majalah komunitas ----- jadi membuat saya "memaklum-kan" kekurangan2 yang dibuat selama ini 

Overall, maju terus majalah KOI'S...........perihal option file pdf, saya pribadi lebih suka baca versi cetak biasa coz majalah ini memuat banyak foto2 dan kurang afdol menikmati melalui layar digital. Btw kalau mau mengadakan versi digital, sebaiknya dibuat sbg option (bisa melalui akses download khusus / lainnya). Jangan sampai membebani biaya versi cetak-nya + think about "Copy / penyebaran file tdk terkontrol" yang dikuatirkan justru membuat pemasukan dari distribusi majalah digital yang resmi jeblok (opsi digital masih banyak dibobol proteksinya)

----------


## Dony Lesmana

mihon maaf saya ingin memposting suatu hal yg saya bingung menilai kualitasnya :

a. menurut anda kualitas apakah jika seseorang pergi jauh ke negeri tetangga ( malaysia ) untuk melakukan liputan untuk suatu majalah dan krn dia pergi dengan biaya sendiri maka dia irit2 , nyewa kamar yg RM 90 permalam , semua itu karena rasa cinta kepada majalah dan komunitasnya.. ( yg 2 org lain ngikut krn mau jadi tim hore juga.. tapi ini contoh 1 org aja ) 

ini potonya : kasian banget kan ???



bagaimana menurut anda ? kualitas  WTS ini ?  ( Wartawan Tanpa Subsidi ) ???

saya yakin om Klbid bisa melakukan lebih dari WTS ( wartawan tanpa subsidi ) ini.. sumbanglah majalah KOI-S 200 jt sebulan ... pasti murah deh harga majalahnya... ( pdhl sekarang udah murah loh Rp 45.000 cm setengah kg pakan saki hikari ) 

mohon maaf jika postingan saya kualitasnya seperti ini... jika mengganggu , moderator tolong di hapus saja..  

salam berkualitas

Dony Lesmana

----------


## Dony Lesmana

posting lagi, bagaimana kualitas dari 2 org yg sedang karaoke ini ? jadi saya tidak berminat membeli suatu hal yg negatif terhadap komunitas KOI-s dan organisasi penghobi lainnya... 



kalau dianggap tidak berkualitas dan OOT , moderator tlg dihapus yaaaa... mohon maaf yg sedalam dalamnya

Salam berkualitas

Dony Lesmana

----------


## Monggalana

> mihon maaf saya ingin memposting suatu hal yg saya bingung menilai kualitasnya :
> 
> a. menurut anda kualitas apakah jika seseorang pergi jauh ke negeri tetangga ( malaysia ) untuk melakukan liputan untuk suatu majalah dan krn dia pergi dengan biaya sendiri maka dia irit2 , nyewa kamar yg RM 90 permalam , semua itu karena rasa cinta kepada majalah dan komunitasnya.. ( yg 2 org lain ngikut krn mau jadi tim hore juga.. tapi ini contoh 1 org aja ) 
> 
> ini potonya : kasian banget kan ???
> 
> 
> 
> bagaimana menurut anda ? kualitas  WTS ini ?  ( Wartawan Tanpa Subsidi ) ???
> ...


wakakakkakaka... loe sih parah don... foto org di publikasi seenaknya... yg ptg hepi ajalah...

----------


## Pauran

Hidup majalah Koi-s ..  !

Tetap semangat untuk selalu memperbaiki diri, kritikan adalah sambal untuk kenikmatan nasi kehidupan majalah Koi-s.  TAK ADA GADING YANG TAK RETAK.  Kita ambil hikmahnya saja setiap kritikan yang muncul tak peduli bahasa apa yang digunakan, tak peduli sesopan apapun cara mengatakannya namun karena kritikan itulah komunitas kita bisa lebih maju dan lebih dewasa. 

Pencinta KOI dan komunitasnya,
Salam KOI,

----------


## koilokal

> Overall, maju terus majalah KOI'S...........perihal option file pdf, saya pribadi lebih suka baca versi cetak biasa coz majalah ini memuat banyak foto2 dan kurang afdol menikmati melalui layar digital. Btw kalau mau mengadakan versi digital, sebaiknya dibuat sbg option (bisa melalui akses download khusus / lainnya). Jangan sampai membebani biaya versi cetak-nya + think about "Copy / penyebaran file tdk terkontrol" yang dikuatirkan justru membuat pemasukan dari distribusi majalah digital yang resmi jeblok (opsi digital masih banyak dibobol proteksinya)


majalah koi's adalah majalah hobi yg sekaligus pula sebagai majalah belajar,karena didalamnya berisi banyak sekali ilmu2 atau pengetahuan baru yg sebelumnya blm pernah sy tau, oleh karenanya saya pribadi sering mengulang-ulang baca majalah tersebut, usul sy agar disediakan file pdf adalah agar isi majalah tersebut bisa kita baca dimanapun kita berada, tanpa repot2 harus tenteng majalahnya.
masalah pemasukan dari majalah aslinya yg akan menurun menurut saya ga juga, banyak majalah yg menyediakan file pdf disetiap terbitnya, toh tdk berpengaruh terhadap omset penjualan mereka, justru malah bertambah, karena ada daya tarik disana.
akan tetapi karena terbentur budget untuk pengdaan CD nya, jadi besok2 aja deh file pdfx disertakan :Becky:

----------


## karyanto

Mengkritik itu mudah, apalagi kritik yang tidak memberi solusi.....!

Bagi yang kurang puas dengan suatu produk, kritik yang paling cerdas adalah membikin produk sejenis, dengan kualitas yang lebih baik, harga lebih hemat.

Kalau belum bisa membikin yang lebih baik, tapi ngomong doang itu sih disebut NATO (not action talk only)..........

Ujian bagi pengelola Kois-Magazine....(maju terus, abaikan kritik yang tidak membangun), apalagi kritik tidak bertuan. Alias ndak tahu siapa yang mengirim...karena yang mengirim sembunyi dibalik tajam kritik- setajam silet.....berkarat...

Secara keseluruhan majalah KOIS ok...lah....! Kalau ada yang kurang, ya anggota komunitas ini ikut kontribusi. Kalau merasa tidak layak baca, ya ndak usah langganan, atau beli majalahnya.

Mengkritik itu MUDAH, memberi solusi itu yang sulit. Kalau belum bisa memberi solusi, ya sebaiknya tidak mengkritik......yang tidak memberi solusi.

----------


## Ericsan

> Tetap semangat untuk selalu memperbaiki diri, kritikan adalah sambal untuk kenikmatan nasi kehidupan majalah Koi-s. TAK ADA GADING YANG TAK RETAK. Kita ambil hikmahnya saja setiap kritikan yang muncul tak peduli bahasa apa yang digunakan, tak peduli sesopan apapun cara mengatakannya namun karena kritikan itulah komunitas kita bisa lebih maju dan lebih dewasa. 
> 
> Pencinta KOI dan komunitasnya,
> Salam KOI,


Ni yang paling Cool , Bijaksana !!

----------


## klbid

Semangat Pagi...om-om dan tante-tante semua,
Apa kabar ?
Semoga sehat-sehat selalu...

Wah ramai sekali dan heboh... padahal baru ditinggal beberapa hari.
Saya bukannya lari atau melarikan diri tapi prasangka yang buruk selalu mengemuka. Saya bisa saja menggunakan user lain terus memposting kritik tsb.
Tidak... tidak... saya tidak seperti itu. Saya gentle dan tetap memakai nama saya sendiri. itu bentuk komitmen saya.

Saya sudah memprediksi sebelumnya bahwa point pertama yaitu 'mahal' akan menjadi hal yang krusial dan ternyata prediksi saya benar. Sebelum saya posting di forum ini, saya sudah menjalin kontak dengan presiden majalah koi sebagai pemangku jabatan tertinggi. Tentang 'mahal' ini juga sudah diketahui oleh sang presiden. 

Menurut saya, masukan ini tergolong membangun dan juga diamini oleh sang presiden (posting no.14). Bacalah pelan-pelan dengan tenang, kalau perlu ditemani secangkir kopi hangat dan iringan lagu what a wonderful word nya louis armstrong. Pasti akan tertanam nuansa rileks dalam pikiran.

om ajik dan om datta,
Sebenarnya ini kan hanya sesuatu yang sepele, simpel, sederhana....saja.
Sebagai seorang 'menteri' tidak perlu marah dan emosi seperti kompor meleduk dan meledak-ledak. Santai aja, tenang, kalem...
Saya kan hanya memberi kritik, saran, masukan, inputan. Kalau diterima ya syukur, kalau ditolak ya nggak apa-apa. Tidak perlu menyerang saya secara pribadi, membangun opini member dan menjelek-jelekan saya. Padahal kata orang saya ini ganteng lho...

Secara sederhana bisa dijawab misalnya :
1.Ditolak
2.Ditolak
3.Ditolak
4.Ditolak
5.Ditolak
6.Ditolak
7.Ditolak
8.Ditolak
Sudah.... selesai... finish...
Saya pun sabagai 'rakyat' tidak akan mempermasalahkan jawaban tsb.

Beberapa point saya jawab secara singkat.



> Bahwa beliau adalah KOI’s founder adalah benar tetapi apakah lantaran itu dia tidak boleh mengapresiasikan koi-nya? 
> Ajik Raffles


Saya contohkan undian dari citibank dan umum dipakai oleh perusahaan-perusahaan lainnya. Kutipannya seperti ini: "• Program undian tidak berlaku bagi karyawan Citibank beserta keluarganya, agency beserta afiliasinya."
(http://www.citibank.co.id/mobile/promo_mts_fifa.html). Jadi pengertiannya luas dan tidak hanya nama yang tercantum dalam list saja.




> Mereka mengiklankan kegiatan quiz yang pernah mereka adakan dan secara kebetulan yang menjadi pemenangnya, om Will, Glen dan saya. 
> Tetapi apakah lantaran itu saya berkuasa melarang mereka mengiklankan kegiatannya? 
> Ajik Raffles


Pesertanya anda, pemenangnya anda, bintang iklannya anda, dewan redaksinya anda dan dimuat di majalah anda. Mungkin sebaiknya anda menolak dgn halus karena bisa jadi anda memang dibidik sebagai bintang iklan. Harusnya kan bintang iklan honornya lebih gede dari sekedar pompa.




> Bandingkan dengan harga majalah-majalah yang sejenis, terutama sekali dari segi kualitas bahan (cover dan kertas). 
> dattairadian


Harga kertas jenis ap100, ap150, mp100 atau mp150 pasti akan berbeda di masing-masing percetakan. Jadinya akan debatable. Setidaknya majalah yang saya sebutkan adalah majalah hobies dan komunitas juga, ada yg mengenai ikan, anjing, burung, tanaman, makanan dll. Range halaman sekitar 100 halaman, ada yg dibawah dan ada yg diatas. Jadi untuk mengatakan apple to apple pasti debatable namun setidaknya sudah equal.




> seperti layaknya industri media lainnya pada umumnya (televisi dan radio), parameter sukses atau tidaknya penyelenggara media tersebut diukur dari banyaknya pengiklan.
> dattairadian


saya setuju dan setahu saya maksimal jatah iklan adalah 20%




> Sebaiknya saudara Klbid menunjukan jati dirinya. 
> slametkurniawan


om slamet,
Bukankah sudah ditebak? apakah masih belum puas?




> di majalah Koi Carp iklannya jauh lebih banyak lagi 
> ipaul888


om ipaul,
Silahkan punya pendapat seperti itu, sah-sah saja.
Untuk majalah koi carp yang banyak iklan sudah jelas produksi luar negeri bukan produksi Indonesia.




> 1.om klbid cenderung tendensius dalam menyampaikan topik-topik sensitif 
> 2.om klbid dalam berdebat cenderung debat kusir 
> Tiny


mbak tiny,
Dalam topik ini saya tidak tendensius dan belum berdebat kusir atau menjawab apapun, baru tulisan inilah yang pertama kali.
Bila tulisan-tulisan saya sebelumnya yg dianggap seperti itu, berarti anda sudah melebar dari topik ini.

Terima kasih kepada om anton, om teja, om grinkz, om kaibutsu, om bleach, om agent23, om abu dzikry, yang dalam beberapa hal sependapat dengan saya.
Salam Super...

----------


## dattairadian

Hahahaha... benar-benar spechless saya dengan yang 1 ini....




> om ajik dan om datta,
> Sebenarnya ini kan hanya sesuatu yang sepele, simpel, sederhana....saja.
> Sebagai seorang 'menteri' tidak perlu marah dan emosi seperti kompor meleduk dan meledak-ledak. Santai aja, tenang, kalem...
> Saya kan hanya memberi kritik, saran, masukan, inputan. Kalau diterima ya syukur, kalau ditolak ya nggak apa-apa. Tidak perlu menyerang saya secara pribadi, membangun opini member dan menjelek-jelekan saya.


Bagian mana dari tulisan saya yang mengandung unsur seperti yang anda tuduhkan?





> Harga kertas jenis ap100, ap150, mp100 atau mp150 pasti akan berbeda di masing-masing percetakan. Jadinya akan debatable. Setidaknya majalah yang saya sebutkan adalah majalah hobies dan komunitas juga, ada yg mengenai ikan, anjing, burung, tanaman, makanan dll. Range halaman sekitar 100 halaman, ada yg dibawah dan ada yg diatas. Jadi untuk mengatakan apple to apple pasti debatable namun setidaknya sudah equal.


Coba sebutkan 1 saja dari daftar panjang majalah yang anda pampang di atas yang sama jenis dan berat kertasnya dengan majalah KOIS




> saya setuju dan setahu saya maksimal jatah iklan adalah 20%


Waduh, data ngawur dari mana lagi nih? Coba sebutkan sumbernya om...




> mbak tiny,
> Dalam topik ini saya tidak tendensius dan belum berdebat kusir atau menjawab apapun, baru tulisan inilah yang pertama kali.
> Bila tulisan-tulisan saya sebelumnya yg dianggap seperti itu, berarti anda sudah melebar dari topik ini.


 Walah, masak iya baru pertama kali om? Becanda ah...

----------


## Y4m1n

Ya..ya..ya, memang saya lihat di forum ini agak memojokkan seseorang yg memberi masukan....seharus nya jangan lah....
Kalau saya lihat memang kertas yg di pakai majalah KOI beda yah? apalagi sampul luar nya....keren.
Makanya harganya lbh tinggi, apakah kita mau kertas nya di ganti dan harga di turunin?......gitu aja lah.
Salam.

----------


## William Pantoni

Om klbid....
Jadi postingan diatas inikah yg jadi jawaban dari pertanyaan temen2  lain...? Ini yg namanya debat kusir krn anda tidak mengerti dan tetap  bersikeras mempertahankan opini anda. Tidak ada habis nya.
Postingan anda ini semakin menunjukan bahwa anda tidak mengerti masalah dan asal posting.
Sy coba jawab beberapa :




> Saya contohkan undian dari citibank dan umum dipakai oleh  perusahaan-perusahaan lainnya. Kutipannya seperti ini: " Program undian  tidak berlaku bagi karyawan Citibank beserta keluarganya, agency  beserta afiliasinya."
>  (http://www.citibank.co.id/mobile/promo_mts_fifa.html). Jadi pengertiannya luas dan tidak hanya nama yang tercantum dalam list saja.
> 
> Pesertanya anda, pemenangnya anda, bintang iklannya anda, dewan  redaksinya anda dan dimuat di majalah anda. Mungkin sebaiknya anda  menolak dgn halus karena bisa jadi anda memang dibidik sebagai bintang  iklan. Harusnya kan bintang iklan honornya lebih gede dari sekedar  pompa.


Tentang quiz pompa, setahu sy yg mengadakan dan panitia event ini adalah  Bossco dan tidak ada hubungan dengan Kois ataupun majalah Kois. Majalah  hanyalah sebagai alat media untuk bossco beriklan.  Ini sama juga  seperti postingan anda diatas, yaitu Citibank promo tapi beriklan di  koran Kompas. Apakah ini berarti seluruh karyawan Kompas tidak boleh  ikut promo nya Citibank? "Agency" dalam hal ini, dalam pengertian sy  pribadi adalah bukan media tapi agency Citibank ( biasanya independent company ) yg  mengurus segala bentuk promosi nya Citibank....CMIIW.




> Harga kertas jenis ap100, ap150, mp100 atau mp150 pasti akan berbeda di  masing-masing percetakan. Jadinya akan debatable. Setidaknya majalah  yang saya sebutkan adalah majalah hobies dan komunitas juga, ada yg  mengenai ikan, anjing, burung, tanaman, makanan dll. Range halaman  sekitar 100 halaman, ada yg dibawah dan ada yg diatas. *Jadi untuk  mengatakan apple to apple pasti debatable namun setidaknya sudah equal*.


Disini anda semakin menunjukan ketidak tahuan apa istilah arti *apple to apple*.  Dalam contoh nama majalah2 yg anda sebutkan di postingan anda no 1,  tidak ada yg equal. Anda bisa menulis jenis kertas ap 100 dll, jadi sy  berasumsi anda tahu bahwa majalah Kois memakai kertas 100gsm isinya  (mungkin anda bertanya ke teman anda yg mengerti kertas ). Tapi apakah  anda tahu kertas berapa gsm yg dipakai majalah2 yg menjadi contoh  perbandingan anda? Sy ambil 1 contoh, majalah yg sy tahu yaitu Trubus.  Trubus memakai kertas 70gsm untuk isi dan bukan 100gsm. Tahukah anda  harga kertas itu dalam berat Rp/kg? Tahukah anda berapa oplag nya  Trubus? Karena ini berhubungan dengan HPP cetak.
Selain itu, kenapa majalah2 perbandingan anda, anda tidak menyebutkan satu per satu supaya jadi apple to apple:
jumlah total halaman = ..... (termasuk cover depan dan belakang)
Oplag = .....eks
ukuran majalah =....
 iklan komersial = .... hal
 iklan internal = ....hal
 cover, daftar isi dan sejenisnya = .... hal
 agenda, tanya jawab, klub dan sejenisnya = .... hal
 judul artikel = .... hal
 artikel = ...hal
 Perbandingan iklan terhadap artikel...%

Kalau semua nya ada info itu, itu baru boleh dibilang apple to apple.
Postingan anda yg pertama sepertinya anda sudah meluangkan waktu  melakukan research yg mendalam tentang majalah Kois, tp tidak utk  majalah2 yg anda sebutkan dipostingan pertama, anda hanya mengambil plus  point majalah2 itu saja ( harga ). Untuk memojokan Kois?

  Mengenai postingan tentang majalah ini, dan melihat sejarah postingan anda selama ini, sy melihatnya bukan sebagai kritik dan saran tapi adalah postingan yg dengan sengaja mencari2 / menjelek2an Kois / Kois magazine dan TIDAK TULUS dan berusaha PROVOKASI. 
Kalau anda memang berpengetahuan luas, seharusnya anda tahu komponen2 apa saja yg membuat suatu harga majalah itu mahal / murah. Perbandingan yg anda beberkan disini tidak akurat dan memang disengaja utk provokasi. Anda bisa analisa majalah kois magazine ini mulai dari harga, iklan, content, jumlah halaman dll tp kenapa majalah lain yg jadi perbandingan anda tidak analisa dengan aspek yg sama dan Cuma tulis harga saja? Dan jenis kertas yg dipakai oleh majalah2 itu? Jumlah halaman? Tahukah anda harga cetak sebuah majalah itu 70-80% komponen nya adalah kertas? Kenapa tidak sekalian dibandingkan dengan harga Koran atau tabloid?

  Ternyata anda memang benar ngaco dan asbun rupanya.  Sy tidak tahu apa tujuan anda di forum kois ini, dan yg paling membuat sy tidak nyaman adalah dengan anda menyembunyikan jati diri anda walaupun sudah dipaksa oleh beberapa member sini dan dari  sini sy berpikiran, anda memang bertujuan tidak baik terhadap forum ini. Dan sy melihat _postingan2 anda yg ngaco2 ini hanya cuma di forum kois ini_ aja sedangkan diforum lain tidak begitu.

----------


## William Pantoni

> Ya..ya..ya, *memang saya lihat di forum ini agak memojokkan seseorang yg memberi masukan*....seharus nya jangan lah....
> Kalau saya lihat memang kertas yg di pakai majalah KOI beda yah? apalagi sampul luar nya....keren.
> Makanya harganya lbh tinggi, apakah kita mau kertas nya di ganti dan harga di turunin?......gitu aja lah.
> Salam.


Om Yamin...
Kalau kritikan seseorg itu TULUS dan memang untuk kepentingan maju bersama, kami rasanya tidak pernah memojokan mereka. Tunjukan satu postingan yg kritikannya TULUS dan merasa dipojokan ( selain yg dari om klbid )...? Kritikan yg TULUS, bisa dilihat dari cara  nya memposting dan sejarah orang itu misalnya tidak memyembunyikan jati diri, bobot postingan2 selama ini dll. Pasti kita akan tahu, setidak nya sy pribadi bisa merasa.

----------


## Tiny

@ om klbid
Saya memang mengkritik anda berdasarkan sejarah anda disini, termasuk juga postingan ini. 
Diterima monggo, ga diterima ya ga ada masalah.

Saya cuma bisa menerapkan agree to disagree.  :: 
Biar semua anggota forum yang menilai.

Yang penting masih bisa belajar bareng n enjoy miara koi  ::

----------


## charlesp

> @ om klbid
> Saya memang mengkritik anda berdasarkan sejarah anda disini, termasuk juga postingan ini. 
> Diterima monggo, ga diterima ya ga ada masalah.
> 
> Saya cuma bisa menerapkan agree to disagree. 
> Biar semua anggota forum yang menilai.
> 
> Yang penting masih bisa belajar bareng n enjoy miara koi


There you have it, agree to disagree............. tapi memang makin ke atas angin memang lebih kencang bertiup juga,..... learn, move on and grow some more, maju terus Koi-s, sekarang sistem online pendaftaran show koi-s aja dipakai Asia Koi Show, what's next.... the future is exciting........ relax and enjoy the ride.....

----------


## Teja Utama

Hwaduuhhh......
Ini Oom klbid kok dagelannya gak habis-habis yaaa....  :: 
Sampe mules, aku.

Oom-oom, mohon maaf kalau kesannya kok saya tidak punya sense yang bagus menyikapi thread ini. Tapi marilah kita telaah bersama bahwa apapun yang coba dikemukakan Oom klbid tidaklah seperti yang sudah diketahui oleh kebanyakan dari kita.

*Kois magazine adalah majalah komunitas.* 

Saya pernah 4 tahun ngurusi media dari mulai masih majalah dinding (mading sekolah) sampai jadi bulletin. Saya tahu persis bahwa bahan bakar dan sumbu dari media komunitas semacam ini adalah impian-impian. Vision. Jadi memang ya tidak adil kalau dihakimi seperti media konvensional (non komunitas) yang profit oriented. Jika kemudian pihak pengelola harus mendirikan PT, saya kira itu lebih karena tuntutan prosedur administratif saja. Bukan dimaksudkan untuk lantas menjadi "perusahaan" sebagaimana umumnya media jenis lain.

Saya yakin banyak dari member forum yang sadar hal ini; bahwa koismag dibangun dari impian serombongan pemimpi yang melihat masa depan perkoian negeri ini dari perspektif optimistik; bahwa koismag menjadi saluran energi impian yang masih belum tertunaikan; bahwa koismag dalam usahanya untuk survive saja ternyata ia juga sudah develop. Itu kan sudah :bravo: banget ya?

Saya harap kita semua harus respect pada apa yang sudah dicapai oleh forum kita ini. Pencapaian yang tidak mudah dan membuka gerbang tantangan yang makin besar. Namun kita juga jangan lengah. Keberhasilan demi keberhasilan yang sudah dicapai (terakhir adalah di Asia Cup) justru akan melahirkan tuntutan dan harapan yang lebih tinggi. Ekspektasi yang lebih tinggi.

Kritik Oom klbid belum menyentuh hal-hal yang perlu penanganan mendesak. Jadi bisa di-pending. Kenapa disampaikan juga? Tentu ada alasannya, tebakan saya, --karena saya yakin beliau ini cerdas-- sekedar ingin menggoda kita saja.....   ha ha ha ha   ::   Apakah bukan menggoda namanya kalau gayanya seperti postingan diatas?  :: 

Nanti terus saya kan di-pm, "wah, Oom. Kok mengganggu kesenangan orang saja yaa...???"  ha ha ha  
Maaf Oom klbid. Saya bagian dari komunitas ini. Koismag adalah majalah komunitas saya juga. Saya perlu "buang energi" juga kalau saya rasa perlu....

Mohon maaf yang sebesarnya jika ada yang kurang berkenan....

----------


## Soegianto

ikutan ah
menurut saya so far majalah kois semakin hari sdh semakin baik
target kwalitas pasti bicara value uang  dan kalau sdh bicara uang a huhuhu mau nangis dengarnya apalagi yg tahu cerita awalnya.
yang penting acung jempol deh buat kois apalgi yg terlibat didalam nya motivasi dari hobi utk hobis dan kebersamaan 
berjalan trus tambah hari tambah baik dan kompak.kritik an adalah semangat utk lebih maju
tips buat majalah
mungkin buat orang baru spt mr kibid gak tahu storynya sekali kali boleh juga ada ulasannperjalan msk jd cerberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
seru kali yah............
omong2 kibid itu orgnya yg mana yah ? koq gak pernah beli koi sm sy ?

----------


## mrbunta

> omong2 kibid itu orgnya yg mana yah ? koq gak pernah beli koi sm sy ?


 wuihhhhhhhhhh. jadinya kok beli koi ya. wkwkwkwkwkwkwk
guyon om fei

----------


## Soegianto

> wuihhhhhhhhhh. jadinya kok beli koi ya. wkwkwkwkwkwkwk
> guyon om fei


wkwkwkwkw biar kenal om maksudnya
takutnya kibit penghobi motor cros

----------


## mrbunta

> wkwkwkwkw biar kenal om maksudnya
> takutnya kibit penghobi motor cros


 salam kenal om fei. hehehehe

----------


## Soegianto

> salam kenal om fei. hehehehe


met kenal juga om gajah

----------


## h3ln1k

capek juga bacanya sampe 6 halaman  ::  udah deh saya rasa mungkin di forum ditambahin 1 aturan bagi member yg ga jelas asal usulnya / ga mau memperkenalkan diri ga usah diladenin deh bukannya di aturan udah ada setiap member yg login harus memperkenalkan diri sedangkan om klbid sampe detik ini tetep aja ga mau memperkenalkan diri lah sampeyan aja ga mau open om klbid ngapain kita capek2 open comment ke sampeyan boros2 in tenaga aja kalo pengin membuat komunitas ini makin maju ayo monggo silahkan om klbid nyumbang apa sajalah entah ide/tulisan/tenaga/pikiran/bahkan donasi ke koi-s dll pasti diterima ama koi-s dengan terbuka kok bagi om moderator kalo om klbid tetep aja ga mau memperkenalkan diri udah deh thread ini di closed aja anggap aja seperti bahasa jerman bilang : *ono suoro tanpo rupo* ........

----------


## Teja Utama

Ha ha ha.... ono baunya nggak Oom?

----------


## Robby Iwan

Sodara2 sekalian, sudah dulu ya lucu2annya sampai disini saja..supaya lebih bermanfaat, silakan buka topik baru (saya lebih suka kalo yg buka om klbid sendiri), judulnya "bila om klbid jadi konsultan majalah KOIs" sebagai sumbang saran yg sasarannya agar majalah Kois lebih maju, sarana peningkatan mutu dan yg lebih penting.. ada profit.."

----------


## h3ln1k

> Ha ha ha.... ono baunya nggak Oom?


 ambune yo ga ono om wkwkwkwk

----------


## Pauran

Teman - teman sudahlah .....

Gak usah diperpanjang .......
Masih ada hal lain yang dapat di sharing di forum ini yang lebih positif, lebih sopan, lebih membangun, lebih pertemanan  .............

----------


## dattairadian

> Teman - teman sudahlah .....
> 
> Gak usah diperpanjang .......
> Masih ada hal lain yang dapat di sharing di forum ini yang lebih positif, lebih sopan, lebih membangun, lebih pertemanan  .............


 Betul, maaf saya agak sempat meladeni, jadi sayang energi, hehe... Apalagi setelah tau rupanya sepak terjang ini ternyata jadi topik dan obrolan menarik bagi sebagian orang...
Terima kasih om telah diingatkan... Sekaligus saya juga ingin memberitahu untuk semua member forum, khususnya untuk member yang baru bahwa KOIS tidak pernah merasa alergi untuk dikritik, tertutup untuk masukan, kita akan selalu terbuka dan dengan senang hati menerima semua kritik dan masukan tsb sepanjang kritikan atau masukkan itu tulus tanpa ada maksud tertentu...
Sekali lagi terima kasih telah diingatkan, dan saya secara pribadi memohon maaf sebesar-besarnya kepada teman-teman semuanya.
Terima kasih...

----------


## effendig

Luar biasa, menurut saya interaksi kita: makin mantap, riding the wave (mengendarai ombak seberapa pun gelombangnya). 
Artinya: KOIs makin matang komunitasnya!
Hanya satu yang selalu menarik bagi pemerhati komunikasi: siap-siap saja, kejadian seperti ini pasti akan selalu terjadi
di dunia maya (online). Ada yang memulai, ada yang menanggapi (tidak usah disebut "terpancing"...kan kita tidak pernah memancing koi...upsss), ada yang melerai (sudahlah, gak usah diperpanjang, dan sebagainya...).
Bagi kami, pemerhati, semua itu sah dan biasa saja. Pasti terulang, yang mungkin berubah adalah tingkat kematangan dan kreativitas setiap anggota komunitas untuk memulai, menanggapi, dan menyatukan kembali. Gagasan Pak Presiden: "Seandainya Jadi Konsultan" asyik tuh untuk disambut rame-rame he he he.
Tabik, dan all the best untuk semua kolega.
Effendi Gazali

----------


## E. Nitto

Buang2 tenanga dan pikiran kok utk hal yg menurut saya serba gak jelas gini...hihihi..  yg mengkritik gak jelas siapa dia, isi kirtikannya gak jelas sumbernya alias ngawur...maunya membangun atau menghancurkan gak jelas juga .... So, ngapain capek2 ditanggepin dan diladenin....!!  (saya yakin 100% si creator duduk senyum2 puas banget dipojokan krn berhasil memancing kekacauan)

Masih banyak PR kita utk membereskan hal2 yg bener2 jelas oom's...

Bravo KOI's

----------


## Ocin

Lama tidak log in ternyata, klbid masih bikin ulah. Inilah postingan klbid yg terparah.
Inilah perjalanan klbid selama berkiprah di Kois, coba disimak postingan2 bapak klbid asal muasal ber asbun ria :

Mantap,  dengan PD ( pecaya diri ) nya ( ditopik ini, dia posting kata2 "ga  salah,om" dua kali) sambil mengeluarkan ilmu2 nya rumusan kimia canggih  nya dan ternyata....uups salah.... tp msh ga sadar
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...er-kolam/page5

Klbid dengan ide cemerlang nya tentang juri dari orang biasa :
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...ri-orang-biasa

Pakem apreiasi koi ala klbid
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...i-kesayanganku

Ide cemerlang lain nya dari klbid
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...mba-Racing-Koi

Lagi2 salah kaprah dalam menterjemahkan referensi info sumber nya
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...ion-..../page2

Menyarankan obat pengganti MG yang tidak pernah didengar orang sebelum nya.
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-bulukan/page2

Supaya disangka pinter, aplod info sumber berbahaa Italy biar ga ada yg ngerti
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...itos-Spirulina

Dan masih banyak lg postingan2 semacam ini dari beliau ini.

----------


## Teja Utama

:Closed 2:   :Wave: 

 :Violin:   :Rip:

----------


## abm

setuju Om... " CLOSED " aja................

----------


## karyanto

> 







SETUJU tread dihentikan. Cuma mau komentar, tks om Ocin yang sudah kasih data-data...sehingga ada KLBID watch......

Pembelajaran kepada siapa saja, agar tidak mudah menilai, tidak mudah berkomentar jelek. Siapa tahu diri kita jauh tidak bernilai, atau jauh lebih jelek dari orang lain.

Yang paling baik selalu positive thinking, dan berterima kasih kepada rekan yang sudah mau berbuat baik, walaupun mungkin perbuatan itu masih ada kekurangannya.

----------


## monscine

Ketika kita berjalan tanpa hambatan, kita cenderung untuk lengah
Tatkala kaki kita tersandung batu, kita mengaduh dan seringkali mengumpat
Namun si batu yang kita umpat pada akhirnya malah membuat kita menjadi mawas diri dan jadi berhati-hati berjalan agar tidak tersandung kedua kalinya...

Terkadang kita membutuhkan orang yang berani bicara dan tidak hanya tinggal diam, terlepas dari apa dan cara penyampaiannya yang mungkin kurang berkenan untuk banyak orang.
Seperti yang dilakukan Sdr. Klbid ini, seperti merupakan serangan terbuka utk majalah KOIS. Sedangkan isu yang dilemparkan merupakan isu yang cukup sensitif dan bisa mengganggu kredibilitas pihak yang diulas. Seyogyanya hal ini disampaikan langsung kepada redaksi majalah tanpa harus dibuka didepan forum seperti ini. Niat Sdr. Klbid cukup baik, dan dia jg punya etika dengan minta ijin terlebih dahulu kepada pimpinan. Hanya disayangkan bahwa hal ini disampaikan secara terbuka. Alangkah baiknya jika kritikan ini, disampaikan secara langsung kepada pihak redaksi. Selalu ada human error yang kita tidak bisa hindari. Tidak ada suatu sistem yang sempurna. Yang sempurna hanyalah Tuhan.

Saya cuma mencoba mengamati dari luar kotak. Think outside the box. 

"Right man on the wrong place?"

Just my 2 cent...

----------


## mrbunta

sip om monscine. kata katanya menyentuh hati.

----------


## E. Nitto

> Ketika kita berjalan tanpa hambatan, kita cenderung untuk lengah
> Tatkala kaki kita tersandung batu, kita mengaduh dan seringkali mengumpat
> Namun si batu yang kita umpat pada akhirnya malah membuat kita menjadi mawas diri dan jadi berhati-hati berjalan agar tidak tersandung kedua kalinya...


 Bertahun2 kenal oom Handy gak taunya seorang budayawan ulung ya, bukan hanya seorang koi keeper yg sangat handal.... apa ini krn dampak terlalu sering keluar masuk hutan ya oom.. hehehe..... ck ck ck salute oom........

----------


## mrbunta

ayo om eddy. keluarkan kata kata bijak juga yg sering di posting di group

----------


## tonny

Sabagai orang baru saya ingin komen,
Membaca bagian ini sepertinya ada 1000 tentara menyerbu 1 orang tentara.
kadang kita lupa bahwa kita lebih jahat dari musuh kita.
kadang kita ingin menegakkan kebenaran tetapi dengan cara melanggar kebenaran itu sendiri.
kadang kita merasa benar namun lupa apa definisi dari benar itu sendiri.
kasihilah musuhmu seperti engkau mengasihi dirimu sendiri.
damai... damai...

----------


## mrbunta

banyak budayawan di koi's. boleh di copy om kata kata nya?
" kadang kita lupa bahwa kita lebih jahat dari musuh kita.
kadang kita ingin menegakkan kebenaran tetapi dengan cara melanggar kebenaran itu sendiri.
kadang kita merasa benar namun lupa apa definisi dari benar itu sendiri.
kasihilah musuhmu seperti engkau mengasihi dirimu sendiri. "

----------


## tonny

silahken mrbunta.

----------


## koilokal

damai...damai... 
santai....santai...
adem....adem....
ayem....ayem....
cool...cool...

----------


## hendrix

Andai yg memberi Kritik bukan om Klbid , Apa ya akan seramai ini ya ?

----------


## E. Nitto

> ayo om eddy. keluarkan kata kata bijak juga yg sering di posting di group


saya gak punya oom Jah...
KOI's itu ibarat peselancar, semakin tinggi ombak, semakin besar badai, maka semakin indah dan semakin cantik saja manuvernya.. hehehe gak nyambung ya... hahahaaha
Enjoy ajaaaa.....!!!
Sekjen kemana ya, kok gak kedengeran....

----------


## mrbunta

mantapppppppp. akhirnya keluar juga kata kata bijaknya

----------


## Admin Forum

> Sabagai orang baru saya ingin komen,



salam hormat Om tonny,

kata kata bijak anda sangat menyejukan
akan lebih bijaksana bila om tonny bisa menjelaskan , sbb : 

- Username  mana yang akan anda pakai di forum ini.......

Tonny atau Klbid ....?


Terima kasih,

----------


## siunk

> salam hormat Om tonny,
> 
> kata kata bijak anda sangat menyejukan
> akan lebih bijaksana bila om tonny bisa menjelaskan , sbb : 
> 
> - Username mana yang akan anda pakai di forum ini.......
> 
> Tonny atau Klbid ....?
> 
> ...


haaaah????......

----------


## repak69

> salam hormat Om tonny,
> 
> kata kata bijak anda sangat menyejukan
> akan lebih bijaksana bila om tonny bisa menjelaskan , sbb : 
> 
> - Username  mana yang akan anda pakai di forum ini.......
> 
> Tonny atau Klbid ....?
> 
> ...



salud sama admin.... :thumbup:

heheh  :: 

respect, much love and sukses selalu

----------


## budjayz

> salam hormat Om tonny,
> 
> kata kata bijak anda sangat menyejukan
> akan lebih bijaksana bila om tonny bisa menjelaskan , sbb : 
> 
> - Username  mana yang akan anda pakai di forum ini.......
> 
> Tonny atau Klbid ....?
> 
> ...


waduh?  :Doh:

----------


## edwin

> Saya bukannya lari atau melarikan diri tapi prasangka yang buruk selalu mengemuka. Saya bisa saja menggunakan user lain terus memposting kritik tsb.
> Tidak... tidak... saya tidak seperti itu. Saya gentle dan tetap memakai nama saya sendiri. itu bentuk komitmen saya.





> Sabagai orang baru saya ingin komen,





> salam hormat Om tonny,
> 
> kata kata bijak anda sangat menyejukan
> akan lebih bijaksana bila om tonny bisa menjelaskan , sbb : 
> 
> - Username  mana yang akan anda pakai di forum ini.......
> 
> Tonny atau Klbid ....?
> 
> ...


Waduhh..... Semoga ini bukan prasangka buruk Ibu Admin......

----------


## mrbunta

lugh, admin udah trace IP. mantapppppppppppppppppppp
kalau ip nya sama nama beda. wahhhhhhhh memang kurang baik nih

----------


## Rizal61

jiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh

capeeek d 

benar2 menguras energy.

BRAVO KOI-S

----------


## Kaibutsu

wah koq jadi gini ya.... zzzzzzz......bener bener de. mending di closed aja bu admin

----------


## Y4m1n

loh pak Tonny nya kemana??......

----------


## Abu Dzikry

> wah koq jadi gini ya.... zzzzzzz......bener bener de. mending di closed aja bu admin


Naam......

----------


## koilokal

bu admin de yang dapat hadiah showa

----------


## dattairadian

Originally Posted by *klbid*  
Saya bukannya lari atau melarikan diri tapi prasangka yang buruk selalu mengemuka. Saya bisa saja menggunakan user lain terus memposting kritik tsb.
Tidak... tidak... saya tidak seperti itu. Saya gentle dan tetap memakai nama saya sendiri. itu bentuk komitmen saya.


 Originally Posted by *tonny*  
Sabagai orang baru saya ingin komen,


 Originally Posted by *Admin Forum*  
salam hormat Om tonny,

kata kata bijak anda sangat menyejukan
akan lebih bijaksana bila om tonny bisa menjelaskan , sbb : 

- Username mana yang akan anda pakai di forum ini.......

Tonny atau Klbid ....?

Terima kasih,

- - - - -

Kasian kami (KOIS) jika dianggap selalu "berlebihan" dalam menanggapi & menyikapi orang ini

----------


## klbid

Semangat pagi...
Salam super...

Kirain sudah selesai ternyata masih panjang ya......seperti film pocong, dilanjutkan pocong keliling, trus pocong vs kuntilanak, eh ada lagi pocong mandi goyang pinggul dll.

Saya dipanggil temen-temen nih untuk nengokin forum ini lagi. Sebelumnya, saya tidak menjawab selama ini karena kalau saya jawab pasti akan didebat dan disanggah lagi. Nanti dianggapnya saya berdebat kusir. Bukankah semua berharap suasana akan menjadi cair.

Ada yang memberitahu saya ditrace. Wah begitu hebatnyakah seorang bernama klbid sampai di amati ala inteligent padahal saya pakainya di public internet, warnet, white spot gratisan maklum gak punya duit. Saya masih pakai nama sendiri TTM... alias Tante Tati Mariyani. Saya senang-senang aja disamakan dgn siapapun. Banyak yang menebak saya ini vickoi, dodokoi, terminalkoi, gajah, nachaca, rudy, tony dll. Saya sih selalu menyerahkan pada masing-masing member ya atau tidaknya atau untuk menebak siapa saya.

Saya terima kritikan dari TTM dengan tangan terbuka, hati terbuka dan dada terbuka, asal jangan yang bagian bawah terbuka nanti telanjxxx....

Salam super...

----------


## rvidella

> Saya senang-senang aja disamakan dgn siapapun. Banyak yang menebak saya ini "dodokoi"


Nah ini baru denger aku .... dari semua postingan ....

postingan ini yang buat saya reply ...

tadinya cuman baca ,,, itu aja longkap2 ... maklum baru dari malaysia

----------


## mrbunta

aku kok juga ya. weleh weleh

----------


## monscine

> Bertahun2 kenal oom Handy gak taunya seorang budayawan ulung ya, bukan hanya seorang koi keeper yg sangat handal.... apa ini krn dampak terlalu sering keluar masuk hutan ya oom.. hehehe..... ck ck ck salute oom........


Kayaknya kebanyakan di hutan emang nih om...hehehe...  ::

----------


## iyos

ikut sharing cerita aah..dulu,setaun pertama mengenal koi n sdh puluhan ikan yg menjadi buku(rip) sy berkenalan dgn slh 1 majalah mengejutkan tp sederhana(MAJALAH KOIS) ''bahkan sblm mengenal forum'',dgn cover tipis n sekali buka copot,tulisan buram dll. :Cry: anehnya ketika bulan2 majalah akan terbit sy sll kasak-kusuk ke hanggar t4 om RUDY (showa) menanyakan kpn hari terbit,krn bagi sy majalah itu sbg barang''MEWAH'' yg ditunggu2 coz satu2nya majalah koi yg ada.ketika berubah pertama kali,cover makin cantik n hargapun berubah sy menganggap barang yg''LEBIH MEWAH'' krn isinyapun berubah...n lbh anehnya lg tdk begitu lama majalah ini berubah lg,sy pun menganggap majalah ini barang''SUPER MEWAH'' dgn isi yg sesuai aplg kl dibandingkan usia yg muda,kontributor yg tdk bnyk dsb :Nod: ..sy pribadi menganggap majalah ini sama dgn tema yg diangkat yaitu koi,''jd kl sy suka hargapun tdk jd masalah'' n untungnya(stlh dijelaskan oleh om ajiek diatas) majalah inipun tdk asal tembak harga yg kadang terjadi pada ikan,mngkn be-METAMORFOSIS cocok diibaratkan pada majalah ini.sejujurnya majalah ini LBH BISA DIPERCAYA krn sdh tersaring dibanding beberapa topik/postingan yg terkesan asal n kurang berbobot.''TIDAK BISA DIKRITIK''kata2 sy yg msh sama dgn KOIMAIL diedisi 15 untuk membahas edisi 14 lalu,hampir tdk bisa sy bayangkan aplg mengerjakan untuk membuat majalah seperti ini..kata2 yg sepertinya hiperbola tp pantas krn selama ini sy cuma bisa membaca/menikmati drpd be-kontribusi langsung,hanya sebatas niat memakai kolom iklan pada wktnya nanti yg sy bisa.n sy yakin tanpa dikritikpun majalah ini sdh merubah diri kearah yg lbh bgs semampunya...salut untuk team ini yg kebanyakan sy blm mengenal langsung /orangnya,maju terus dgn or tanpa kritikan MAJALAH KOI-Sku :Pray:

----------


## E. Nitto

> Kayaknya kebanyakan di hutan emang nih om...hehehe...


Hahahaha sudah kuduga... Bravo KOI's oom....

----------


## beryl

om klbid,

Bukanlah sesuatu yg hebat untuk men-trace identitas internet di dunia maya. Perkerjaan itu sangat mudah dilakukan. Saya yakin, dengan kemampuan om klbid pasti akan cepat bisa jika saya ajarkan.
Jadi om klbid jangan merasa hebat, karena hal itu bisa dikerjakan dengan sambil lalu.

Saya coba quote "..padahal saya pakainya di public internet, warnet, white spot (mungkin maksudnya hotspot).." Di sini cukup membuktikan bahwa anda sangat berniat untuk menutupi identitas anda.
Dari data yg ada, anda lebih sering login dari broadband mobile produk indosat. Jadi pernyataan anda di atas tidak sepenuhnya benar.
Pemakaian pada public internet anda hanya beberapa saja, salah satunya berasal pada CCF Salemba, yg kebetulan juga dipakai oleh username tonny dalam waktu yg hampir bersamaan.

Dari data inilah yg menyebabkan Tati, administrasi forum kami menanyakannya dan seharusnya anda cukup hanya me-reply iya atau bukan, tentu dengan alasan yg masuk akal. Karena jika terbukti, maka anda telah melanggar peraturan forum point 2 dan kami akan melaksanakan tugas untuk memberikan teguran hingga mem banned anda dalam waktu tak terbatas jika tidak diindahkan.

Berikut data yg saya search dengan deep 1 dari 10 level:
    klbid   202.152.161.231   [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
    ◦    111.94.133.79   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.4.21.204   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.4.21.207   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.4.21.208   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.4.21.212   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.4.21.213   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.4.21.214   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.4.21.227   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.4.21.232   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.4.21.236   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.4.21.238   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.4.21.241   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.4.21.253   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.4.21.254   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.4.21.255   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.56.72.250   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.57.227.58   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.57.49.104   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.58.59.234   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.58.97.45   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.59.101.248   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.59.15.87   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.59.228.96   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.59.234.179   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.59.235.199   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.59.239.81   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    114.59.247.151   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    116.50.26.195   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    202.122.15.162   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    202.122.15.168   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    202.129.187.10   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    202.129.187.6   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    202.43.191.229   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    202.93.37.80   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    202.93.37.86   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    202.93.37.87   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    202.93.37.91   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    27.112.68.131   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    tonny   202.152.161.231   [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
    ◦    114.4.21.209   [Find More Users with this IP Address]
    ◦    202.122.15.168   [Find More Users with this IP Address]

----------


## monscine

> Hahahaha sudah kuduga... Bravo KOI's oom....






> om klbid,
> 
> Bukanlah sesuatu yg hebat untuk men-trace identitas internet di dunia maya. Perkerjaan itu sangat mudah dilakukan. Saya yakin, dengan kemampuan om klbid pasti akan cepat bisa jika saya ajarkan.
> Jadi om klbid jangan merasa hebat, karena hal itu bisa dikerjakan dengan sambil lalu.
> 
> Saya coba quote "..padahal saya pakainya di public internet, warnet, white spot (mungkin maksudnya hotspot).." Di sini cukup membuktikan bahwa anda sangat berniat untuk menutupi identitas anda.
> Dari data yg ada, anda lebih sering login dari broadband mobile produk indosat. Jadi pernyataan anda di atas tidak sepenuhnya benar.
> Pemakaian pada public internet anda hanya beberapa saja, salah satunya berasal pada CCF Salemba, yg kebetulan juga dipakai oleh username tonny dalam waktu yg hampir bersamaan.
> 
> ...


BRAVO oom!!!
Ayo makan-makan  :Becky:

----------


## dattairadian

> Sabagai orang baru saya ingin komen,
> Membaca bagian ini sepertinya ada 1000 tentara menyerbu 1 orang tentara.
> kadang kita lupa bahwa kita lebih jahat dari musuh kita.
> kadang kita ingin menegakkan kebenaran tetapi dengan cara melanggar kebenaran itu sendiri.p
> kadang kita merasa benar namun lupa apa definisi dari benar itu sendiri.
> kasihilah musuhmu seperti engkau mengasihi dirimu sendiri.
> damai... damai...





> BRAVO oom!!!
> Ayo makan-makan


Asiiiik.... ditraktir om handy nih, kapan lagi?!  ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Cepet sembuh Kang Datta.............. ::

----------


## monscine

> Cepet sembuh Kang Datta..............


Lhooo....lagi sakit toh????

----------


## dattairadian

> Cepet sembuh Kang Datta..............





> Lhooo....lagi sakit toh????


hehehe... sering sakit ya om handy?
Terima kasih ya om twinkoi  :: 
Ayo kita kembali ke laptop (sambilnunggujawabanklbiddanbayangannya-tonnyataspernyataanomberyl)

----------


## AsfenvV

Assalam Mualaikum WR WB.

Bravo kois,......

kalau komentar saya: 1. Majalah kois udah " oke " malah kalau bisa majalah ini terbit tiap bulan.. ( ulasan ulasan nya cukup menambah pengetahuan tentang koi/ kalau
                                 didalamnya banyak iklan , biarkan sajalah, artinya sudah banyak yg tertarik dgn malah kois dan salah satu bukti sudah banyak perkembangan dr hobby 
                                 menjadi dealer ( saya yakin niat hobby menjdi delaer bukan semata mata karena business tp dengan niat memasyarakatkan koi di indonesia juga dan
                                 mulai maraknya innovasi alat alat untuk koi, itu salah satu bukti telah memasyarakatnya koi di indonesia/ mau tidak mau harus diakui salah satu alat
                                 memasyarakatkan koi di indonesia adalah kois )

                             2. Harga majalah kois sudah terjangkau ( relative ) dan kertas yg digunakan sudah sangat baik,.

                             3. Forum kois  sudah bagus tersusun dan teratur

                             4. untuk IT  kois, sangat luar biasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  dan ini yg saya liat kemajuannya yg sangat pesat ,web bisa di acces dengan cepat sekali  dan 
                                 system online pada saat  show dan update cepat sekali ( terus terang ini diacungin jempol dr  berbagai hobby , dan sekarang selalu jd perbandingan 
                                 kalau ada show, pasti omongannya, kalau melihat lihat show " yah systemnya gak kayak kois, bisa online dan update seketika" , jd system IT nya kois 
                                 no.1 lah kalau menurut pendapat saya pribadi ( pasti didalamnya ada sumberdaya yg sangat luar biasaaaaaaaa)


*Saran dan Kritik*    :  1. selama ini sudah banyak dibahas di forum majalah dan di forum web kois tentang kualitas air ,penyakit dan karantina, tapi saya yakin masih banyak hobbies , 
                               yg kadang kadang masih gagal dalam karantina dan handling ikan sakit,.padahal sudah berkali kali dibahas dimajalah koi dan di forum
                                ( bukan kah info yg kita berikan mempunyai target hasil akhir?,...selama masih banyak hobbies yg masih bermasalah dengan karantina 
                               artinya target belum tercapai)

*  Saran* : kalau bisa buatlah workshop baik di kantor kois yg di wijaya,...tentang karantina ikan 
                                        dengan praktek langsung dan  teori teorinya, dan treatment apa saja secara procedural umumnya., begitu juga case case tentang penyakit ikan
                                        dan obat obat nya ( bukan menyebutkan merk), terkadang bahasa bahasa kimia gak semua hobbies paham ( bukankah targetkita " enjoy your fish "
                                        bukan stress cause of fish?, karena ikan sakit melulu, 
                                         saya paham, tidak semua orang jago untuk urusan yg satu ini, tp minimal ada guideline dr kois secara standard dan dapat dilihat langsung, tanpa
                                        harus memaksakan suatu teori yg sangat bener.

                                         Kalau dulu saya pribadi suka mengunjungi temen temen dan sahabat untuk belajar tentang ini, termasuk ke dealer dealer, salah satunya pernah  
                                         belajar air ke rumah om William Panthoni. dan efek efek dr berkunjung itu sangat besar sekali dalam memelihara ikan sekarang,  tapi saya yakin gak
                                        semua temen temen hobbies yg lain bisa jalan satu persatu kesana, dan mungkin merasa sungkan berhadapan dengan dianggap suhu suhu dalam
                                         ilmu koi, padahal setau saya mereka juga welcome,.....

                                        untuk itulah saya minta usulan ini dijalankan, karena landasan hobbies memeliharakoi adalah, bagaimana cara mengkarantina ikan,.pasti ini jd basic
                                        pengetahuan banget,.dan tinggkat gegagalan/ dan mortalitas ikan koi besar di bagian ini, apalagi buat hobbies pemula.

NB: , Zenkoi indonesia siap menjadi salah satu sponsor acara ini, dan mencoba mencarikan sponsor..
       demi memperaktekan pengetahuan tentang  handling ikan koi baik waktu karantina dan penyakit ikan koi.. 
       ( selama inikan orang yg memberikan ulasan hanya menulis dimajalah kois atau forum kois, 
       dan sekarang bisa praktek secara bersama sama) inilah wujud kalau emang bener bener kita comitment untuk memasyarakatkan koi di indonesia dan berbagi ilmu sesama 
       hobbies dengan  praktek langsung....( mungkin aja ada ilmu ilmu baru yg bisa disampaikan ke hobbies dan bisa saling diskusi yg bisa sangat membantu pengetahuan kita
       semua untuk koi)

       Niat saya ini tulus dari lubuk hati saya yg paling dalam, untuk dapat berbagi ilmu dengan praktek langsung yg dibawakan moderator kois tentang system konstruksi, 
       kualitas air dan penyakit ikan koi ( karena semua ini saling berkaitan)


Walikum Salam WR WB

Asfenv
Zenkoi Indonesia.
Foresta / Allevare A6/11, BSD, Tangerang -Banten.Indonesia
 HP: 0811923415
PIN: 23414fdb

----------


## showa

berarti hadiah ikan harus segera di kirim ke semarang dung  kalo gini.................hihihihi, sebagai peganti gimana kalo tak paketkan kucibeni..............?
hahahahahahahahaha

semoga cepat sembuh mbah Datta ya..................nanti buah buahanya tak kirim belakangan,............hihihihihi

----------


## AsfenvV

apakabar om Rudy showa,..sudah lama tak bersua ya,.......he..he....

----------


## klbid

Semangat pagi,
Bang beril,

Mumpung sudah reda maka saya tengok lagi karena saya biasanya nongkrong di forum KOISER.NET bukannya ngumpet atau lari atau jurus langkah seribu.

Saya sudah mengatakan sebelumnya saya terima tuduhan, dakwaan, rekayasanya. Karena apapun jawaban saya pasti akan ditentang dan dianggap salah. pepatah mengatakan sing waras ngalah. He..he..he..

Saya yakin di pengurus kois masih ada pengurus 'putih'. Untuk yang 'hitam',gampang bisa anda lihat dari postingan yg temperamental.
Kalo dikasih wheat germ mungkin bisa jadi putih... Peace om

Salam super,

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Semangat pagi,
> Bang beril,
> 
> Mumpung sudah reda maka saya tengok lagi karena saya biasanya nongkrong di forum KOISER.NET bukannya ngumpet atau lari atau jurus langkah seribu.
> 
> Saya sudah mengatakan sebelumnya saya terima tuduhan, dakwaan, rekayasanya. Karena apapun jawaban saya pasti akan ditentang dan dianggap salah. pepatah mengatakan sing waras ngalah. He..he..he..
> 
> Saya yakin di pengurus kois masih ada pengurus 'putih'. Untuk yang 'hitam',gampang bisa anda lihat dari postingan yg temperamental.
> Kalo dikasih wheat germ mungkin bisa jadi putih... Peace om
> ...


Semangat siang Bang Asbun ::  ::  :: 

Sorry saya yang bales postingan Bang Asbun, karena saya nggak mau Om Berryl buang buang energi nanggapin postingan sampah seperti ini (Om Berryl jangan urusin ini ya.... lebih baik konsen utk beresin proses up grade forum kita).

Untuk Bang Asbun..... udah deh kalo memang waras..... jangan terusin posting posting yang "nggak jelas". Masih banyak member (salah satunya saya) yang mau belajar "all about koi keeping". 
Silahkan Bang Asbun beraktifitas di tempat lain :Lalala:  :Lalala:  :Lalala:

----------


## hendrig

Ya setuju om yulius, member kayak gini di kick aja, gak pernah kasih kontribusi positif, isinya bikin rusuh aja

btw thread di close  & delete aja, bikin penuh space server aja,

----------


## koilokal

assalamualaikum warohmatullahi wabarokatuh wamagfiratuh waridwaaaanuh.....
terus terang sy terharu ketika membaca thread ini dari awal,, 
ternyata kita (koi's) belum siap untuk menjadi forum besar

----------


## Robby Iwan

> assalamualaikum warohmatullahi wabarokatuh wamagfiratuh waridwaaaanuh.....
> terus terang sy terharu ketika membaca thread ini dari awal,, 
> ternyata kita (koi's) belum siap untuk menjadi forum besar


Terima kasih atas sumbang pendapat dari om koilokal, Sebuah komentar yg patut ditanggapi, saya tidak tau persis apa yg dimaksud oleh om koilokal dengan sebuah forum besar.., menurut saya forum tidak perlu besar tapi harus baik dan bermanfaat untuk anggotanya.

Forum yang baik menurut saya, minimum harus..
1. Memiliki tujuan dan peraturan yang jelas.
2. Melakukan / menegakkan peraturan dengan tegas.
3. Mempunyai manfaat yang positip untuk member dan pengunjung.

Karena forum ini adalah forum tentang ikan koi dan komunitasnya, maka alangkah baiknya bila ada masalah yg sudah menyimpang dan tidak ada manfaat/hubungannya dengan topik perKOIan sebaiknya moderator mengembalikan pembicaraan kearah perkoian atau menghentikannya, dan moderator berhak melakukan tindakan apa saja yg dianggap perlu untuk menertibkan forum.

Salam KOIs.

----------


## koilokal

> Terima kasih atas sumbang pendapat dari om koilokal, Sebuah komentar yg patut ditanggapi, saya tidak tau persis apa yg dimaksud oleh om koilokal dengan sebuah forum besar.., menurut saya forum tidak perlu besar tapi harus baik dan bermanfaat untuk anggotanya.
> 
> Forum yang baik menurut saya, minimum harus..
> 1. Memiliki tujuan dan peraturan yang jelas.
> 2. Melakukan / menegakkan peraturan dengan tegas.
> 3. Mempunyai manfaat yang positip untuk member dan pengunjung.
> 
> Karena forum ini adalah forum tentang ikan koi dan komunitasnya, maka alangkah baiknya bila ada masalah yg sudah menyimpang dan tidak ada manfaat/hubungannya dengan topik perKOIan sebaiknya moderator mengembalikan pembicaraan kearah perkoian atau menghentikannya, dan moderator berhak melakukan tindakan apa saja yg dianggap perlu untuk menertibkan forum.
> 
> Salam KOIs.


salam pak robby,,
tanpa mengurangi hormat saya kepada pak robby dan kawan2 yg lain, maka ijinkan sy untuk melenceng sedikit dari apa yg sedang dibahas,, :Peace: 
saya secara pribadi sangat merasakan manfaat karena ikut bergabung di forum koi's, karena walaupun sy masih seumur jagung mengenal koi, akan tetapi banyak ilmu pengetahuan yang bisa saya serap melalui forum tercinta ini, mulai dari cara apresisi ikan sampai dengan cara penanganan penyakit ikan, dan itu saya yakini karena sy beruntung bisa gabung di forum ini,, saya akan mengambil sedikit contoh, di salah satu layanan jejaring sosial yg lagi ngetren saat ini, didalamnya banyak dibuat group2 yang berkaitan dengan ikan koi, di dalam group tersebut banyak ikuti oleh anggota yang tersebar diseluruh pelosok negeri ini, dari penghoby baru sampai yang sudah karatan melihara koi. Dari situlah muncul kebanggaan pada diri saya, karena yang lebih mendominasi dari segi keilmuan adalah anggota2 yang berasal dari forum kois kita ini, walaupun disana banyak anggota yg telah memelihara koi sampai puluhan tahun lamanya.

*kembali ke topik:*
rasa haru saya tidak lain dan tidak bukan adalah karena rasa cinta saya yang dalam terhadap forum ini, sama rasanya ketika melihat dan mendengar orang yang saya cintai mendapat musibah ataupun masalah..

kenapa saya mengatakan belum siap besar:
mohon maap, menjadi besar adalah impian dan cita2 semua orang, baik itu pribadi, golongan, kelompok, group, forum, dan negara sekalipun.. 
besar dalam artian, mapan dalam organisasi, keilmuan, kesejahteraan, perdamaian, dsb, bukan hanya kuantitas tapi juga kualitas. sehingga anggota atau kalau kita pakai contoh negara, maka rakyatnya bisa hidup aman dan tentram serta kebutuhan mereka bisa tercapai.
saya sangat meyakini bahwa anggota akan bisa merasakan hal tersebut ketika wadah tempat mereka bernaung jauh dari kesan gaduh, ribut, anarkis dsb, ataupun kalau ada tetap bisa diselesaikan dengan bijaksana dan kepala dingin.
saya dan mungkin kita semua meyakini juga bahwa tidak ada yang sempurna di dunia ini, begitupun juga dengan forum kita ini, saya tidak bisa berpikir dan tidak habis pikir andaikata kepala suatu negara ribut atau menunjukkan rasa geramnya ketika ada lawan politik atau pun rakyat yang kontra dengan aturan yang diterapkan, padahal itu terjadi hampir setiap waktu dalam pemerintahan. tujuannya tidak lain agar rakyat yang lain tidak panik, resah dan berpengaruh terhadap tujuan yg ingin dicapai (sy pakai contoh negara karena saya bingung mau nulis apa untuk memberikan penjelasan),
yang pasti keinginan kami menjadi rakyat di forum ini adalah: ingin mendapatkan sahabat dan bersilaturrahmi, berbagi pengalaman dan mencari ilmu tentang hobi pelihara koi

Adapun yang terjadi pada forum koi's belakangan ini adalah adanya kesan ketidak nyamanan, ketidak akuran, banyak amunisi atau energi yang dihamburkan untuk menangani atau menanggapi hal-hal yang kurang bermanfaat (dalam arti menyimpang dari dari tujuan dibentuknya forum ini). 
saya ambil contoh thread ini, semua anggota yang membacax pasti memiliki persepsi yang tidak sama, ada yg menganggap bahwa pengurus koi's terlalu berlebihan menanggapinya, ada juga yang menganggap pengurus koi's sdh benar dengan menanggapi postingan om klbid, dan anggapan2 yang lainnya, itu semua kembali lagi ke masing2 individu yang menilai, terlepas dari apakah apakah tujuan postingan tersebut membangun atau sebaliknya.

mungkin itu saja yang bisa saya tulis, ntah tulisan ini sebagai klarifikasi atas postingan saya diatas atau mungkin menjadi uneg-uneg dipikiran saya yg akhir2 ini terasa mengganjal.
mohon maap apabila banyak kata2 yang ngelantur, harap dimaklumi, karena tulisan ini ditulis oleh orang ndeso yang hanya mengenyam pengetahuan cuma seiprit doang

----------


## Abied

Maaf saya gak nanggepin yg atas-atas baik yg "asbun" atau "bunas"  :Rip:  :Rip: 

Masukan Untuk Majalah Koi-s di Edisi2 mendatang..
Tolong dong untuk bedah kolam, dibedah kolamnya:
1. Effendy Gozzali (Publik Figure)
2. Jusuf Kalla (Publik Figure + Penjabat)
3. Didi Wikara (Master GC)
4. Haryanto P (Master GC)
5. ....
6. ....

Kenapa saya usulkan orang-orang diatas?
Selama ini saya pribadi baca2 majalah yg berkaitan dengan hobi ikan Koi hanya pernah mendapati kolam Hendra Efenlie aja kalo gak salah pernah di muat di Majalah FLONA.. sementara yg lain2 saya pribadi belum pernah tau. Sejak masuk forum Kois di taun 2008 pun orang2 diatas setau saya belum pernah share foto kolamnya.
Sampai saya tanya "Mbah dukun GOOGLE" juga nggak tau wkwkwkwk... :: 
Maka dari itu jangan sampe Majalah KOI-s yg nota bene majalah Komunitas khusus penghobi ikan Koi sampe kalah dengan majalah2 komunitas lainnya..

Selama ini bedah kolam di majalah Koi-s kebanyakan membahas teknologi-teknologi yg digunakan di kolam2 penghobi, bagaimana kalo kita berfikir "out of box" kita bahas sisi lain dari kolam seorang penghobi yg juga Publik Figure di negeri ini.. 
Misal Selain membahas teknis kolamnya, bagaimana seorang Bpk Jusuf Kalla dan Ibu Mufida Kalla menikmati kegemarannya akan ikan Koi, Bagaimana seorang Effendi Gazali merawat kolam dan ikannya. Jadi lebih ditonjolin peran pribadi pemilik kolam dalam menjalankan hobi dan mengelola kolamnya daripada ke teknis kolamnnya.. jadi lebih menonjolkan sisi humanisnya biar bacanya gak kerasa dingin karena membahas benda mati yaitu sebuah kolam ikan.
Segitu aja dulu semoga sumbangsih kecil ini bermanfaat bagi kemajuan Majalah Koi-s.

----------


## grinkz01

> Terima kasih atas sumbang pendapat dari om koilokal, Sebuah komentar yg patut ditanggapi, saya tidak tau persis apa yg dimaksud oleh om koilokal dengan sebuah forum besar.., menurut saya forum tidak perlu besar tapi harus baik dan bermanfaat untuk anggotanya.
> 
> Forum yang baik menurut saya, minimum harus..
> 1. Memiliki tujuan dan peraturan yang jelas.
> 2. Melakukan / menegakkan peraturan dengan tegas.
> 3. Mempunyai manfaat yang positip untuk member dan pengunjung.
> 
> Karena forum ini adalah forum tentang ikan koi dan komunitasnya, maka alangkah baiknya bila ada masalah yg sudah menyimpang dan tidak ada manfaat/hubungannya dengan topik perKOIan sebaiknya moderator mengembalikan pembicaraan kearah perkoian atau menghentikannya, dan moderator berhak melakukan tindakan apa saja yg dianggap perlu untuk menertibkan forum.
> 
> Salam KOIs.


10000 % setuju dgn pendapat Om Robby. Karena forum ini adalah milik umum, hal2 yang dipandang bisa mengancam kerukunan / kelangsungan hidup forum dan yang semakin me-melenceng-kan arah forum ke hal2 yang kurang jelas & bermanfaat (topik2 yang sensitif utk memancing provokasi. pertengkaran) maka para moderator berhak menegur / banned si komentator dan sampai dgn menutup thread / delete thread tsb. 

Terkait dgn itu, saran saya sebaiknya thread ini ditutup / bahkan didelete supaya para member yang belum tahu dgn thread spt ini tdk terjebak pada opini2nya sendiri yang justru potensial utk membelokkan arah forum ini ke arah yang kurang jelas.

Sekian terimakasih.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> saya secara pribadi sangat merasakan manfaat karena ikut bergabung di forum koi's, karena walaupun sy masih seumur jagung mengenal koi, akan tetapi banyak ilmu pengetahuan yang bisa saya serap melalui forum tercinta ini, mulai dari cara apresisi ikan sampai dengan cara penanganan penyakit ikan, dan itu saya yakini karena sy beruntung bisa gabung di forum ini,, saya akan mengambil sedikit contoh, di salah satu layanan jejaring sosial yg lagi ngetren saat ini, didalamnya banyak dibuat group2 yang berkaitan dengan ikan koi, di dalam group tersebut banyak ikuti oleh anggota yang tersebar diseluruh pelosok negeri ini, dari penghoby baru sampai yang sudah karatan melihara koi. Dari situlah muncul kebanggaan pada diri saya, karena yang lebih mendominasi dari segi keilmuan adalah anggota2 yang berasal dari forum kois kita ini, 
> 
> Adapun yang terjadi pada forum koi's belakangan ini adalah adanya kesan ketidak nyamanan, ketidak akuran, banyak amunisi atau energi yang dihamburkan untuk menangani atau menanggapi hal-hal yang kurang bermanfaat (dalam arti menyimpang dari dari tujuan dibentuknya forum ini). 
> 
> mungkin itu saja yang bisa saya tulis, ntah tulisan ini sebagai klarifikasi atas postingan saya diatas atau mungkin menjadi uneg-uneg dipikiran saya yg akhir2 ini terasa mengganjal.
> mohon maap apabila banyak kata2 yang ngelantur, harap dimaklumi, karena tulisan ini ditulis oleh orang ndeso yang hanya mengenyam pengetahuan cuma seiprit doang


Terima Kasih om koilokal, saya sangat menghargai pendapat Anda.

----------


## yulius sesunan

> salam pak robby,,
> tanpa mengurangi hormat saya kepada pak robby dan kawan2 yg lain, maka ijinkan sy untuk melenceng sedikit dari apa yg sedang dibahas,,
> saya secara pribadi sangat merasakan manfaat karena ikut bergabung di forum koi's, karena walaupun sy masih seumur jagung mengenal koi, akan tetapi banyak ilmu pengetahuan yang bisa saya serap melalui forum tercinta ini, mulai dari cara apresisi ikan sampai dengan cara penanganan penyakit ikan, dan itu saya yakini karena sy beruntung bisa gabung di forum ini,, saya akan mengambil sedikit contoh, di salah satu layanan jejaring sosial yg lagi ngetren saat ini, didalamnya banyak dibuat group2 yang berkaitan dengan ikan koi, di dalam group tersebut banyak ikuti oleh anggota yang tersebar diseluruh pelosok negeri ini, dari penghoby baru sampai yang sudah karatan melihara koi. Dari situlah muncul kebanggaan pada diri saya, karena yang lebih mendominasi dari segi keilmuan adalah anggota2 yang berasal dari forum kois kita ini, walaupun disana banyak anggota yg telah memelihara koi sampai puluhan tahun lamanya.
> 
> *kembali ke topik:*
> rasa haru saya tidak lain dan tidak bukan adalah karena rasa cinta saya yang dalam terhadap forum ini, sama rasanya ketika melihat dan mendengar orang yang saya cintai mendapat musibah ataupun masalah..
> 
> kenapa saya mengatakan belum siap besar:
> mohon maap, menjadi besar adalah impian dan cita2 semua orang, baik itu pribadi, golongan, kelompok, group, forum, dan negara sekalipun.. 
> ...


Ass. Wr. Wb.

Saya sangat setuju tak ada yang sempurna di dunia ini alias tak ada gading yang tak retak. Oleh karena itu mari kita semua meng kritik dan memberikan masukan kepada Koi's secara konstruktif.

Tetapi saya tidak sependapat dgn Om Koilokal soal perumpamaan negara.....
Karena menurut saya yang tepat analogi nya bukan "soal lawan politik"....
kita kan forum hobiis bukan forum politik...hehehehe. 
Interaksi politik berdasarkan prinsip "tidak ada sahabat yang abadi, yang ada kepentingan yang abadi"..... kalo hobiis "tidak ada kepentingan apapun, yang ada hanya persahabatan".
Menurut saya kalo tingkah laku dan perbuatan Om Klbid di perumpamakan menjadi interaksi individu dlm suatu negara lebih tepat begini:
Kalo ada individu yang membuat onar/menyerang individu lain atau apabila ada individu mengkritik pihak yang berwenang tetapi kritiknya tidak benar dan didasarkan pada itikad buruk..... Apakah pihak yang berwenang tidak boleh menegakkan hukum atau memberikan penjelasan yang benar??? 
Salah satu fungsi yang berwenang adalah menjaga ketertiban sehingga tercipta kedamaian dan "Penguasa" juga hak utk membela diri.

Soal Bang Klbid....... saya melihat ybs adalah individu yg menyembunyikan identitasnya trus posting dengan dua lebih nickname..... saya yakin ybs beritikad tidak baik. 
Kritik dgn itikad tidak baik pasti tidak konstruktif.

Kepada Moderator.... saya usul sebaiknya thread ini (dan thread/postingan "sampah" lainnya) tolong di delete aja... Kasian teman teman yang benar benar mau bersilaturahmi dan "menimba ilmu" ttg per koi an, terbuang energinya utk hal hal yg tidak perlu spt ini.

Saya mohon maaf apabila ada yang tidak berkenan dengan postingan saya ini.

Salam Koi's

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Maaf saya gak nanggepin yg atas-atas baik yg "asbun" atau "bunas" 
> 
> Masukan Untuk Majalah Koi-s di Edisi2 mendatang..
> Tolong dong untuk bedah kolam, dibedah kolamnya:
> 1. Effendy Gozzali (Publik Figure)
> 2. Jusuf Kalla (Publik Figure + Penjabat)
> 3. Didi Wikara (Master GC)
> 4. Haryanto P (Master GC)
> 5. ....
> 6. ....


Usulan Yang bagus dan saya sarankan untuk kirim email ke Majalah KOIs, agar ditulis di saran pembaca  untuk ditanggapi langsung disana..

Sekedar info, sepengetahuan saya, kebanyakan dari ikan2 champion dari nama2 besar diatas..disimpan dan dipelihara oleh Dealernya..

----------


## Robby Iwan

Selanjutnya thread ini akan ditutup, bila ada kritik atau masukan untuk Majalah KOIs harap langsung dikirim email atau surat ke redaksi.

----------


## William Pantoni

> Maaf saya gak nanggepin yg atas-atas baik yg "asbun" atau "bunas" 
> 
> Masukan Untuk Majalah Koi-s di Edisi2 mendatang..
> Tolong dong untuk bedah kolam, dibedah kolamnya:
> 1. Effendy Gozzali (Publik Figure)
> 2. Jusuf Kalla (Publik Figure + Penjabat)
> 3. Didi Wikara (Master GC)
> 4. Haryanto P (Master GC)
> 5. ....
> ...


Om Abied....
Terima kasih atas saran nya dan akan kami usahakan. Memang dari awal, kita sudah berencana utk memuat profile para2 bintang / public figure yg hobby koi.
Mudah2an akan segera terealisasi secepat nya,
Btw, kolam Hendra Efenlie sudah pernah dimuat di majalah kois, kalau ga salah tahun lalu....lupa edisi nya berapa.

----------


## William Pantoni

> Selanjutnya thread ini akan ditutup, bila ada kritik atau masukan untuk Majalah KOIs harap langsung dikirim email atau surat ke redaksi.


Untuk selanjut nya maka thread / topic ini akan saya closed.....
Bagi mereka yg bener2 sincere mau kasih saran utk kemajuan bersama, bisa membuka topik baru.

----------

